# Sono una potenziale traditrice...



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

...ma ci sono dentro praticamente con tutte le scarpe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E non so neanche se voglio venirne fuori...
Bentrovati a tutti gli utenti del forum


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> ...ma ci sono dentro praticamente con tutte le scarpe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh finche resti in potenza ...hai tutte le emozioni e non hai le conseguenze catastrofiche...
Scherzo...
Racconta


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> ...ma ci sono dentro praticamente con tutte le scarpe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao e benvenuta.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

*canto alla luna*

benvenuta.

mi descrivi le scarpe che ti piacciono di piu'?


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> benvenuta.
> 
> mi descrivi le scarpe che ti piacciono di piu'?


Grazie del benvenuta...ma che c'entrano le scarpe?!?

[fra un pochino vi racconto tutto]


----------



## Rebecca (18 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuta...ma che c'entrano le scarpe?!?
> 
> [fra un pochino vi racconto tutto]


beh, ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Grazie del benvenuta...ma che c'entrano le scarpe?!?
> 
> [fra un pochino vi racconto tutto]


Le scarpe centrano...raccontano assai di se stessi.


Continuo a crederlo, ognuno ha le sue fisse da chiodi.

_scarpe, libri, e musica in ordine sparso...e ti diro' se mi piaci._


voglio la luna, scusa, sto andando fuori tema...farnetico.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> beh, ci sei dentro con tutte le scarpe...


 
hai colto.


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Le scarpe centrano...raccontano assai di se stessi.
> 
> 
> Continuo a crederlo, ognuno ha le sue fisse da chiodi.
> ...


Caschi bene...oppure male: sono una cultrice delle scarpe, ne possiedo un centinaio. Tra le mie preferiti i sandali gioiello, con tacchi alti e sottili...
ma adesso prediligo gli stivali, per un fatto di comodità e temperatura! ;o)


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

*LA STORIA*

Bene, finalmente mi trovo a scrivere nero su bianco questa storia che occupa tanti dei miei pensieri...confusa, io...magari mi serve anche per fare un pò di chiarezza dentro di me: i segreti che pesano sul cuore e sull'anima confondono e ci rendono poco obbiettivi. Nessuno sa e sospetta di qst mio segreto...voi siete i primi.
*Mi presento*: giovane donna, moglie da 10 anni e mamma, buona posizione, un lavoro che mi piace e che mi lascia anche abbastanza tempo per me e per la mia famiglia. Mi sento soddisfatta di me oggi e di quello che ho raggiunto. Ho un bel legame col mio uomo, senza problemi, abbiamo superato crisi e difficoltà insieme e siamo molto uniti. 
So di piacere agli uomini e non nascondo che la cosa mi appaga, ma non vado cercando nulla... qualche gioco di sguardi in caso è + che sufficiente. Nulla di +: nutrimento x il proprio narcisismo, qualche sorriso leggero e poi a casa 

*Come è iniziata (l'altro)*: eravamo ad una festa in estate, io con mio marito, lui con gruppo di amici. 
L'ho notato subito x 2 buoni motivi:
1-E' bellissimo, un angelo biondo con un corpo spettacolare; 
2-E' un vip e in giro già si era sparsa la voce della sua presenza, per cui come fare a non notarlo?
Ovviamente in quell'occasione non ci siamo parlati, non c'eravamo mai visti e io sapevo chi era solo perchè personaggio pubblico. Bello da ammirare da lontano e stop. Ero straconvinta che non mi avesse nemmeno vista [c'erano anche un paio di vallette-veline col gruppo]. E mi dimentico della cosa.
*E poi*: E invece un mesetto dopo lo rincontro in un bar in centro (dove mi farmo spesso), lui mi scruta, io lo riconosco, lui sorride, io ricambio, lui mi chiede se non ero x caso a quella famosa festa. Dico di si e si inizia a parlare. Conversazione leggera, nulla di che...
La settimana dopo lo ritrovo allo stesso bar e altra conversazione...E così per un pò. Poi lui inizia a dirmi qnd passerà di lì la prossima volta e io faccio in modo di esserci. Insomma un giochino innocente.
Lui sa che sono sposata ed ho un figlio, mentre lui è single al momento.
La settimana scorsa mi chiede dove vado x l'aperitivo coi colleghi e si fa trovare lì: mio enorme imbarazzo, fingiamo però di non conoscerci, per evitare gossip dai miei colleghi (ci capiamo con uno sguardo); aspetta che i colleghi se ne vanno e io mi trattengo con una scusa banale. Restiamo a chiacchiere 2 ore buone e mi invita x un cinema. Sono titubante ma poi accetto. Mi dico: che sarà mai un cinema.
E infatti si va, si chiacchiera amabilmente, si ride, si scherza: un bel pomeriggio davvero.
Mi fa tenerezza, si capisce che gli piaccio, ma lo vedo quasi impacciato nei miei confronti, timido, insicuro, non il tipo duro, bello e impossibile che mi aspettavo...lui che di donne ne potrebbe avere quante ne vuole...perchè perde tempo con me? Un'altra se la sarebbe portata a letto già da subito e invece è a me che manda la buonanotte (dopo il cinema gli ho lasciato il mio numero).
Ormai è palese che non ci vediamo xchè uniti da chissà quale interesse comune, è tangibile la carica elettrostatica ... lui m'ha baciata, mi sono ritratta. Allora m'ha dato un bacio in fronte e ci siamo salutati. 

Mi chiama e mi chiede di vederci

Ora io nn so che fare...meno male che questa settimana è via per impegni di lavoro e io mi fermo un pò a riflettere...

Grazie per l'ascolto a chi è arrivato fino in fondo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

*mumble*

Scusa la crudezza per ricerca della sintesi...
Vuoi mettere una tacca tu o vuoi essere una tacca per lui?


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa la crudezza per ricerca della sintesi...
> Vuoi mettere una tacca tu o vuoi essere una tacca per lui?


Ti ringrazio della risposta e della franchezza.
Ecco appunto non lo so, forse vorrei che le cose rimanessero così per sempre (o x un pò insomma), un angolino leggero nella mia vita...un brivido... se fosse possibile anche senza farci nulla.
Già mi sento traditrice così e la coscienza annaspa, figures se succede qualcosa di +


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa la crudezza per ricerca della sintesi...
> Vuoi mettere una tacca tu o vuoi essere una tacca per lui?


ahahahahahah

ps è un vip, c'erano anche le veline...


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> ps è un vip, c'erano anche le veline...


E l'umorismo scusami dove sta?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio della risposta e della franchezza.
> Ecco appunto non lo so, forse vorrei che le cose rimanessero così per sempre (o x un pò insomma), un angolino leggero nella mia vita...un brivido... se fosse possibile anche senza farci nulla.
> Già mi sento traditrice così e la coscienza annaspa, figures se succede qualcosa di +


Mi sembra che tu non provi altro che un'iniezione di energia al tuo narcisismo, ma che per quest'uomo non provi nulla.
Non dici granché di lui, sembri più che altro gratificata e meravigliata che si interessi a te piuttosto che a ragazze giovani e (secondo l'idea popolare) disponibili, ma forse è più interessante per lui mettersi alla prova con una donna "normale" che con qualcuna che potrebbe aver altri fini oltre la sua persona.


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tu non provi altro che un'iniezione di energia al tuo narcisismo, ma che per quest'uomo non provi nulla.
> Non dici granché di lui, sembri più che altro gratificata e meravigliata che si interessi a te piuttosto che a ragazze giovani e (secondo l'idea popolare) disponibili, ma forse è più interessante per lui mettersi alla prova con una donna "normale" che con qualcuna che potrebbe aver altri fini oltre la sua persona.


 





La tua visione è lucida e mi apre un punto di vista che dalla mia posizione proprio non avevo calcolato. Ti ringrazio dello spunto di riflessione.

Mi domando anch'io quanto io possa essere interessata a lui come persona e quanto influisca chi lui sia. E' indubbiamente attraente, ironico, interessante, mi piace ascoltarlo e il tempo con lui è un tempo leggero. Sono molto attratta da lui e pian piano mi ci sto affezionando... e la cosa mi preoccupa


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*Vogliolaluna*

Quest'uomo, per quanto bello biondo e perfetto serve solo alla tua gratificazione ed al tuo narcisimo, può darti solo una avventura senza progetti o futuro, e d'altronde neppure ti interesserebbe; alla fine dubito che tu voglia mettere in discussione la tua realtà di coppia per questo sfizio.
Non so quanto valga la pena, sei tu a vivere queste sensazioni, ma so perfettamente cosa può costarti..... ed il prezzo è altissimo, e non sperare che a te vada tutto bene perchè sei prudente.... l'incognita ha fregato tutti prima o poi.
Ripeto non sto a raccontarti di morali o di convenienze, ti parlo di costi..... un tradimento scoperto diventa pura e semplice usura per una coppia consolidata!
Rifletti bene, qui non si tratta di scegliere fra rimorsi o rimpianti ma fra un'avventura fine a se stessa e la tua, tutto sommato, piuttosto felice situazione attuale. La scelta furba è NON fare quelle scelte.
Poi la vita è tua.... 
Bruja

p.s. Virtualmente tu sei già nella logica del tradimento.... e sei ad un pelo dall'entrarci irreversibilmente.  Quanto all'affezionarti.... fermati, sarebbe penoso soffrire non solo per aver tradito ma anche per aver investito in affetto con chi aveva altri interessi.


----------



## Old dami (18 Novembre 2007)

beh te lo dice uno che si è trovato dall'altra parte della barricata...
non puoi nemmeno immaginare la sofferenza che si prova nello scoprire un tradimento....è questo che vuoi dare a tuo marito? 
se non ti importa di questo, allora vai avanti per la tua strada ma non dire cha ami ancora tuo marito.
un abbraccio


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Luna e' chiaro che la cosa ti gratifica, ti stimola, la tentazione c'e' ed e' evidente ... ma hai pensato a come ne rusciresti fuori da questa avventura/storia?

Ed il tuo rappoto con tuo marito, non pensi che rischierebbe un grosso cambiamento?

PS il rischio vale la candela?


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja,
lo so, sono anni e anni che mi tengo lontana da qualsiasi situazione che avrebbe potuto portarmi prossima al "peccato"... se no si rischia che la situazione poi sfugga di mano.
Ma stavolta, boh...non so che è successo


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Cos'e' che non va piu' con tuo marito?


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Amo ancora mio marito e sembra andare tutto bene... a volte sei stufa sempre dei stessi difetti però e subentra la stanchezza.
In definitiva non c'è niente di particolare che non va, a essere sinceri...
L'unica cosa è che forse quello + innamorato tra i due è lui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Amo ancora mio marito e sembra andare tutto bene... a volte sei stufa sempre dei stessi difetti però e subentra la stanchezza.
> In definitiva non c'è niente di particolare che non va, a essere sinceri...
> L'unica cosa è che forse quello + innamorato tra i due è lui!


Rifletti su cosa cerchi (o stai trovando) e cosa rischi...


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Cos'e' che non va piu' con tuo marito?


 
E se non fosse col marito il problema, ma nel suo bisogno di avere attenzioni e corteggiamento per una aggiuntiva necessità di gratificazione della sua identità e della sua femminilità.
In fondo ci ha parlato del suo piacere di contornarsi di sguardi ammirati.... forse ora è un bisogno maggiore per assuefazione al solito modo stardard. Il marito dubito che sia la causa.... questo biondino, vip e scultoreo a lei pare l'occasione della vita di avere il top....  E' facile fare questi errori di valutazione..... ma se proprio qualcosa non andasse col marito, è con lui che deve risolvere e non certo con questo "Paride sciantoso"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja, 
ti contraddico, non credo assolutamente questa sia l'occasione della mia vita di avere il top e nemmeno mi sento assuefatta al sottile gioco del sentirsi ammirata....nn ho cercato io qst situazione...è semplicemente capitata

e ora mi pesa scegliere il da farsi e faccio preziose le vostre osservazioni, poichè fin ora nn ho potuto parlarne con nessuno
Mentre per il resto si, il mio narcisismo ne ha fatta una grossa abbuffatata!


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (18 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> "Paride sciantoso"!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

> Vogliolaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...ma ci sono dentro praticamente con tutte le scarpe...
> ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> E se non fosse col marito il problema, ma nel suo bisogno di avere attenzioni e corteggiamento per una aggiuntiva necessità di gratificazione della sua identità e della sua femminilità.
> In fondo ci ha parlato del suo piacere di contornarsi di sguardi ammirati.... forse ora è un bisogno maggiore per assuefazione al solito modo stardard. Il marito dubito che sia la causa.... questo biondino, vip e scultoreo a lei pare l'occasione della vita di avere il top....  E' facile fare questi errori di valutazione..... ma se proprio qualcosa non andasse col marito, è con lui che deve risolvere e non certo con questo "Paride sciantoso"!!!
> Bruja


A volte si sottovaluta cio che si ha, perche' lo diamo per scontato ... la stessa cosa accade anche agli uomini.

Si pensa che chi ha subito un tradimento non abbia mai avuto tentazioni ... io ne ho avute, e tante ... a parte che l'ho amato e lo amo da sempre (il nostro e' stato il classico colpo di fulmine), ma guardarmi nei suoi occhi e' cio' che mi ha sempre bloccata, oltre al fatto che lui a me non avrebbe mai perdonato per la sua troppo rigida moralita' ... buffo eh? ... la vita e' buffa.


----------



## Old Angel (18 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Amo ancora mio marito e sembra andare tutto bene... a volte sei stufa sempre dei stessi difetti però e subentra la stanchezza.
> In definitiva non c'è niente di particolare che non va, a essere sinceri...
> * L'unica cosa è che forse quello + innamorato tra i due è lui*!


Questo perchè e li disponibile, le cose cambierebbero se stessi per perderlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Bruja,
> ti contraddico, non credo assolutamente questa sia l'occasione della mia vita di avere il top e nemmeno mi sento assuefatta al sottile gioco del sentirsi ammirata....nn ho cercato io qst situazione...è semplicemente capitata
> 
> e ora mi pesa scegliere il da farsi e faccio preziose le vostre osservazioni, poichè fin ora *nn ho potuto parlarne con nessuno*
> Mentre per il resto si, il mio narcisismo ne ha fatta una grossa abbuffatata!


Caspita! Non ne hai parlato con un'amica!?
Capisco che l'attenzione di un uomo ammirato dia una scossa, ma perché devi alimentare questa appena iniziata relazione?
Perché sei tentata, cosa ti tenta?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Amo ancora mio marito e sembra andare tutto bene... a volte sei stufa sempre dei stessi difetti però e subentra la stanchezza.
> In definitiva non c'è niente di particolare che non va, a essere sinceri...
> L'unica cosa è che forse quello + innamorato tra i due è lui!





Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Bruja,
> ti contraddico, non credo assolutamente questa sia l'occasione della mia vita di avere il top e nemmeno mi sento assuefatta al sottile gioco del sentirsi ammirata....nn ho cercato io qst situazione...è semplicemente capitata
> 
> e ora mi pesa scegliere il da farsi e faccio preziose le vostre osservazioni, poichè fin ora nn ho potuto parlarne con nessuno
> Mentre per il resto si, il mio narcisismo ne ha fatta una grossa abbuffatata!


non offendere la tua intelligenza raccontandoti ste palle cara amica.

i paridi non ci cascano sulla testa...è il nostro sguardo che è aperto ai paridi di turno.

Rifletti, rifletti sul "perchè" sia successo, sebbene la risposta in cuor tuo io credo che tu l'abbia già confezionata.

Tutto il resto è realtà con la quale stai facendo i conti...quelli autentici, forse, perchè dipende da come sei strutturata, arriverranno dopo.


----------



## Old Angel (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A volte si sottovaluta cio che si ha, perche' lo diamo per scontato ... la stessa cosa accade anche agli uomini.
> 
> * Si pensa che chi ha subito un tradimento non abbia mai avuto tentazioni ... io ne ho avute, e tante ... a parte che l'ho amato e lo amo da sempre (il nostro e' stato il classico colpo di fulmine), ma guardarmi nei suoi occhi e' cio' che mi ha sempre bloccata, oltre al fatto che lui a me non avrebbe mai perdonato per la sua troppo rigida moralita' ... buffo eh? ... la vita e' buffa*.



Azzz uguale uguale


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Caspita! Non ne hai parlato con un'amica!?
> Capisco che l'attenzione di un uomo ammirato dia una scossa, ma perché devi alimentare questa appena iniziata relazione?
> * Perché sei tentata, cosa ti tenta*?


Il nuovo, la diversita'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non offendere la tua intelligenza raccontandoti ste palle cara amica.
> 
> i paridi non ci cascano sulla testa...è il nostro sguardo che è aperto ai paridi di turno.
> 
> ...


Beh almeno è un Paride ...non è il tizio dell'uff acquisti che fa complimenti pesanti!
A un Paride ...è difficile dire di no...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Azzz uguale uguale


Guarda che la monella tra noi due (mio marito e me) sono io  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... mo fare la santa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 a me rompe un po


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Sulla carta è molto facile: 
bisogna finirla qui, che la mia posta in gioco è decisamente alta e non voglio metterla sul banco! ...per un'avventura poi...

E no, Persa/Ritrovata, non ne ho parlato nemmeno con un'amoca, non in questi termini per lo meno, ad una sola ho detto che qualche volta l'ho incontrato al bar, ma stop! Mi manca solo di finire in qualche giornalaccio di gossip!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

*il piu paride dei paridi*

che io abbia conosciuto....e oggettivamente lo era...

beh cari amici, dal punto di vista esclusivamente erotico....una pastasciutta scotta in bianco con burro rancido...mi avrebbe lasciato un ricordo piu' suggestivo.

boh...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che la monella tra noi due (mio marito e me) sono io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhhhhh

colpo di scena


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che io abbia conosciuto....e oggettivamente lo era...
> 
> beh cari amici, dal punto di vista esclusivamente erotico....una pastasciutta scotta in bianco con burro rancido...mi avrebbe lasciato un ricordo piu' suggestivo.
> 
> boh...


Però l'hai assaggiata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Sulla carta è molto facile:
> bisogna finirla qui, che la mia posta in gioco è decisamente alta e non voglio metterla sul banco! ...per un'avventura poi...
> 
> E no, Persa/Ritrovata, non ne ho parlato nemmeno con un'amoca, non in questi termini per lo meno, ad una sola ho detto che qualche volta l'ho incontrato al bar, ma stop! *Mi manca solo di finire in qualche giornalaccio di gossip*!


Non è da escludere e se lui è libero...rischi solo tu...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Sulla carta è molto facile:
> bisogna finirla qui, che la mia posta in gioco è decisamente alta e non voglio metterla sul banco! ...per un'avventura poi...
> 
> E no, Persa/Ritrovata, non ne ho parlato nemmeno con un'amoca, non in questi termini per lo meno, ad una sola ho detto che qualche volta l'ho incontrato al bar, ma stop! Mi manca solo di finire in qualche giornalaccio di gossip!


 
guarda che ti stai compiacendo dall'inizio...


----------



## Old Angel (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda che la monella tra noi due (mio marito e me) sono io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh monella ti ci ha fatto diventare, uguale uguale perchè per me è stata la stessa cosa, ma monello per adesso non lo sono ancora....per adesso


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*vogliolaluna*

benvenuta...

...penso che le tue decisioni... tu, le abbia già prese, sia accettando l'invito al cinema, sia e soprattutto dandogli il tuo numero, dopodichè.....si vola, e come dice Vasco, _quando ormai si vola non si può cadere più...

_
...quando mi capitano le cose...  faccio questo giochetto, cerco di spersonalizzare al massimo, e mi chiedo: 
Iago, come andrà a finire questa storia? 
...e spesso ci prendo! prova a fartela da sola questa domanda...

(anche se credo che a volte nella vita delle coppie ci possa pure stare una sosta corroborante, con ripartenza in carreggiata, ma è più un'utopia che realtà...ci si resta invischiati, e il freddo calcolo se và a farsi fottere...)


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh monella ti ci ha fatto diventare, uguale uguale perchè per me è stata la stessa cosa, ma monello per adesso non lo sono ancora....per adesso


NO no io son monella dalla nascita ... a me mi fotte l'Amore.


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> benvenuta...
> 
> ...penso che le tue decisioni... tu, le abbia già prese, sia accettando l'invito al cinema, sia e soprattutto dandogli il tuo numero, dopodichè.....si vola, e come dice Vasco, _quando ormai si vola non si può cadere più..._
> 
> ...


Un cinema o un numero di cellulare non mi pare corrispondano esattamente a una calatura di mutande... o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh monella ti ci ha fatto diventare, uguale uguale perchè per me è stata la stessa cosa, ma monello per adesso non lo sono ancora....per adesso


fino a che canterai " fate la nanna coscine di pollo"



smack.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Un cinema o un numero di cellulare non mi pare corrispondano esattamente a una calatura di mutande... o no?


 






ops, mi è scappato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Un cinema o un numero di cellulare non mi pare corrispondano esattamente a una calatura di mutande... o no?


No...però hai esordito tu con "ci son cascata con tutte le scarpe" ...riconoscendo che ti senti già sulla strda da cui non vuoi tormare indietro.
Ma a tuo marito non hai accennato ad aver conosciuto un vip? E lui non ti ha chiestop se ti è piaciuto e se gli sei piaciuta? Mi sembrerebbe normale...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

e un po' di humor..eddai...

notte Luna.


notte pimpi...fate i bravi..peffavore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e un po' di humor..eddai...
> 
> notte Luna.
> 
> ...


Più brava di così ...non si può!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Notte pimpa!


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Un cinema o un numero di cellulare non mi pare corrispondano esattamente a una calatura di *mutande... *o no?


OSIGNOREDELLAMADONNA ... non ne voglio sentir parlare ... ne abbiamo parlata fino alla nausea negli ultimi tempi ... non parliamo poi del peperoncino e dei peli sulla saponetta ...


PIETA'!


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No...però hai esordito tu con "ci son cascata con tutte le scarpe" ...riconoscendo che ti senti già sulla strda da cui non vuoi tormare indietro.
> Ma a tuo marito non hai accennato ad aver conosciuto un vip? E lui non ti ha chiestop se ti è piaciuto e se gli sei piaciuta? Mi sembrerebbe normale...


Ci sono cascata perchè ci penso e ci sto male ...
anche nel aver scelto di omettere delle cose a mio marito. Gli ho raccontato poi di averlo incontrato e di averci scambiato 2 chiacchiere e di tutte le volte visto al bar...poi (e so anche perchè) dall'aperitivo in poi nn ne abbiamo + parlato e lui non mi ha chiesto nulla in proposito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ci sono cascata perchè ci penso e ci sto male ...
> anche nel aver scelto di omettere delle cose a mio marito. Gli ho raccontato poi di averlo incontrato e di averci scambiato 2 chiacchiere e di tutte le volte visto al bar...poi (e so anche perchè) dall'aperitivo in poi nn ne abbiamo + parlato e lui non mi ha chiesto nulla in proposito


Ma che l'hai trovato attraente e del fatto che si è mostrato "galante" nulla?


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*no!*



Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Un cinema o un numero di cellulare non mi pare corrispondano esattamente a una calatura di mutande... o no?


certo che no, allora non devi farti nessun problema...mica dobbiamo pensare che ci finirai a letto??


o lo possiamo pensare??


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e un po' di humor..eddai...
> 
> notte Luna.
> 
> ...


Notte MicioLidia!
E grazie


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che l'hai trovato attraente e del fatto che si è mostrato "galante" nulla?


Si c'abbiamo scherzato sù, ma non ho enfatizzato...diplomazia!


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*aaaaaaahhhhhhh*



Mari' ha detto:


> OSIGNOREDELLAMADONNA ... non ne voglio sentir parlare ... ne abbiamo parlata fino alla nausea negli ultimi tempi ... non parliamo poi del peperoncino e dei peli sulla saponetta ...
> 
> 
> PIETA'!



(mo mòò miciolidia ci ha salutati e ha detto di fare i BRAVI)


ciao micio, buonanotte, la guardo io a Marì, stai tranquilla


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> OSIGNOREDELLAMADONNA ... non ne voglio sentir parlare ... ne abbiamo parlata fino alla nausea negli ultimi tempi ... non parliamo poi del peperoncino e dei peli sulla saponetta ...
> 
> 
> PIETA'!


Scusami ma sono nel forum da pochissimo...quindi non so quali frasi possano dare la nausea per abuso! Ma stai certa che eviterò di parlare di peperoncino e peli sulle saponette! ;o)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Si c'abbiamo scherzato sù, ma non ho enfatizzato...diplomazia!


Come ci avete scherzato su?
Tuo marito si è mostrato geloso o ha sottovalutato le tue potenzialità?


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> (mo mòò miciolidia ci ha salutati e ha detto di fare i BRAVI)
> 
> 
> ciao micio, buonanotte, *la guardo io a Marì, stai tranquilla*


... guardare ma non toccare eh


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come ci avete scherzato su?
> Tuo marito si è mostrato geloso o ha sottovalutato le tue potenzialità?


Non sottovaluta le mie potenzialità e non mi nega complimenti; è giustamente geloso, ma dalla sua si fida di me e dice di non poter fare altrimenti, dato che se avessi voluto avrei avuto molte occasioni, ma sempre evitate


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Non sottovaluta le mie potenzialità e non mi nega complimenti; è giustamente geloso, ma dalla sua si fida di me e dice di non poter fare altrimenti, dato che se avessi voluto avrei avuto molte occasioni, ma sempre evitate


L'ignaro si fida di te eh?


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ignaro si fida di te eh?


già 

	
	
		
		
	


	




[eviterò qui lacrime da coccodrillo però]

...se solo avesse un sospetto, mi controllasse di +...


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*vogliolaluna*

...non mi hai risposto...

come credi che và a finire questa storia??


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non mi hai risposto...
> 
> come credi che và a finire questa storia??


Già il fatto di averla raccontata tutta e poi riletta attraverso anche i vostri commenti e le vostre osservazioni, mi ha dato un pò di distanza da cui rivedere tutto meglio... la settimana che ho davanti darà una bella pausa...magari ricomincio ad andare a correre... e il finale potrebbe essere + rassicurante di quanto pareva annunciato!
;o)
Grazie del tuo tempo e grazie agli altri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Già il fatto di averla raccontata tutta e poi riletta attraverso anche i vostri commenti e le vostre osservazioni, mi ha dato un pò di distanza da cui rivedere tutto meglio... la settimana che ho davanti darà una bella pausa...magari ricomincio ad andare a correre... e il finale potrebbe essere + rassicurante di quanto pareva annunciato!
> ;o)
> Grazie del tuo tempo e grazie agli altri


Credo che la bicletta sia più adatta


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Già il fatto di averla raccontata tutta e poi riletta attraverso anche i vostri commenti e le vostre osservazioni, mi ha dato un pò di distanza da cui rivedere tutto meglio... la settimana che ho davanti darà una bella pausa.*..magari ricomincio ad andare a correre...* e il finale potrebbe essere + rassicurante di quanto pareva annunciato!
> ;o)
> Grazie del tuo tempo e grazie agli altri


e fai bene ... lo sport fa bene al corpo ed allo spirito santo e cosi sia

Ciao e buonanotte al secchio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS scusa ma oggi e' stata una di quelle giornate ... che non ti dico.


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*......*



Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Già il fatto di averla raccontata tutta e poi riletta attraverso anche i vostri commenti e le vostre osservazioni, mi ha dato un pò di distanza da cui rivedere tutto meglio... la settimana che ho davanti darà una bella pausa...magari ricomincio ad andare a correre... e il finale potrebbe essere + rassicurante di quanto pareva annunciato!
> ;o)
> * Grazie del tuo tempo *e grazie agli altri


figurati...son qui apposta (quanti anni hai?)

stamm a sentì...non rispondergli più...eclissati,  l'adone capirà...e avrai salvato il tuo matrimonio...


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che la bicletta sia più adatta








   po' esse' 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Buonanotte a tutti i nottambuli rimasti!


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> figurati...son qui apposta (quanti anni hai?)
> 
> stamm a sentì...non rispondergli più...eclissati, l'adone capirà...e avrai salvato il tuo matrimonio...


Ho 31 anni: troppo giovane/troppo vecchia x ste robe? oppure tipica fase?

...potrei anche accettare il consiglio... vi faccio sapere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




'Notte!


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ho 31 anni: troppo giovane/troppo vecchia x ste robe? oppure tipica fase?
> 
> ...potrei anche accettare il consiglio... vi faccio sapere
> 
> ...


Comunque Luna benvenuta in C.I.M.

A presto.


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*beh...*



Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ho 31 anni: troppo giovane/troppo vecchia x ste robe? oppure tipica fase?
> 
> ...potrei anche accettare il consiglio... vi faccio sapere
> 
> ...



...hai proprio l'età giusta (visto che ti sei sposata giovanissima)

...per quel che riguarda me, e il periodo che vivo...ti direi fatti sta scopata e poi basta...ma sappiamo tutti che non è così...ci si resta invischiati e non ce ne si libera facilmente...(mentalmente... che è molto peggio, a mio avviso)

Buonanotte, facci sapere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...hai proprio l'età giusta (visto che ti sei sposata giovanissima)
> 
> ...per quel che riguarda me, e il periodo che vivo...ti direi fatti sta scopata e poi basta...ma sappiamo tutti che non è così...ci si resta invischiati e non ce ne si libera facilmente...(mentalmente... che è molto peggio, a mio avviso)
> 
> Buonanotte, facci sapere


Già il problema è sempre quello: le persone non si possono usare per i nostri interessi e poi ...alcune si legano (anche morbosamente e in modo poco controllabile) e altre si stancano (proprio quando il gioco cominciava a piacere)...


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*eh sì!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Già il problema è sempre quello: le persone non si possono usare per i nostri interessi e poi ...alcune si legano (anche morbosamente e in modo poco controllabile) e altre si stancano (proprio quando il gioco cominciava a piacere)...


si...il problema è solo quello?!
(non sei ironica, vero?)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> si...il problema è solo quello?!
> (non sei ironica, vero?)


Mi riferisco a chi crede di poter "controllare" il tradimento e poterlo vivere come un'avventura senza conseguenz.
Anche qualora realmente potesse viverla senza grande coinvolgimento iniziale...il traditore dovrà sempre fare i conti con il partner del tradimento le cui reazioni non sono prevedibili e le proprie reazioni a comportamento appassionato o distante del "complice" del tradimento...


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*ok*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi riferisco a chi crede di poter "controllare" il tradimento e poterlo vivere come un'avventura senza conseguenz.
> Anche qualora realmente potesse viverla senza grande coinvolgimento iniziale...il traditore dovrà sempre fare i conti con il partner del tradimento le cui reazioni non sono prevedibile e le proprie reazioni...


...molto chiaro e giusto, e oserei aggiungere che il partner del tradimento, molto presumibilmente, vorrà reiterare...non accetterà facilmente il discorso di una botta e via...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ...molto chiaro e giusto, e oserei aggiungere che il partner del tradimento, molto presumibilmente, vorrà reiterare...non accetterà facilmente il discorso di *una botta e via..*.



... se la si da in maniera forte, con un buon bastone al centro cranio, funziona


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Bene, finalmente mi trovo a scrivere nero su bianco questa storia che occupa tanti dei miei pensieri...confusa, io...magari mi serve anche per fare un pò di chiarezza dentro di me: i segreti che pesano sul cuore e sull'anima confondono e ci rendono poco obbiettivi. Nessuno sa e sospetta di qst mio segreto...voi siete i primi.
> *Mi presento*: giovane donna, moglie da 10 anni e mamma, buona posizione, un lavoro che mi piace e che mi lascia anche abbastanza tempo per me e per la mia famiglia. Mi sento soddisfatta di me oggi e di quello che ho raggiunto. Ho un bel legame col mio uomo, senza problemi, abbiamo superato crisi e difficoltà insieme e siamo molto uniti.
> So di piacere agli uomini e non nascondo che la cosa mi appaga, ma non vado cercando nulla... qualche gioco di sguardi in caso è + che sufficiente. Nulla di +: nutrimento x il proprio narcisismo, qualche sorriso leggero e poi a casa
> 
> ...


 
benvenuta!
Tutto un po' troppo patinato per i miei gusti, mi fermo qui.
Se davvero hai tutte queste benedizioni del Signore, perché vuoi sfidare la buona sorte?!

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

*mari..accid...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... se la si da in maniera forte, con un buon bastone al centro cranio, funziona














  o  ddio, mi è venuto il singhiozzo


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e fai bene ... lo sport fa bene al corpo ed allo spirito santo e cosi sia
> 
> Ciao e buonanotte al secchio.
> 
> ...


mari ma che avevi ieri sera?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> (mo mòò miciolidia ci ha salutati e ha detto di fare i BRAVI)
> 
> 
> ciao micio, buonanotte, la guardo io a Marì, stai tranquilla


 
bella coppia, una 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  garanzia


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2007)

*Mah....*

Riprendo stamane questoi thread che mi pare sia abbnastanza solito, scontato ed usuale.  I pruriti ci sono tutti, le lusinghe pure, la voglia di novità che prende tutti, per la nostra amica è particolarmente forte, complice il corteggiamento "ambizioso" che viene da un bel tizio che è anche un vip (non dimentichiamo la vanità).
Potrò essere contraddetta finchè si vuole, ma se anche questa non è l'occasione della sua vita è certo l'occasione della lusinga che unisce la bellezza di lui e la suo celebrità!!!
Diore che la situazione sia capitata è oggettivamente giusto, ma che lei non l'abbia coccolata e ne sia stata attratta è soggettivamente altrettanto giusto.  Si può sempre scegliere cosa fare con quello che ci CAPITA!!!
Adessi dopo l'en plein di gratificazione del suo lato narcisistico, buon senso vorrebbe che fosse prudente nel fare passi azzardati e che rispetto vorrebbe che, anche solo per l'opoinione che vuole avere di se stessa, cerchi diconvalidare la fiducia che suo marito ha di lei!!!!
Diversamente diventerà un'amante "temporale" come tutte le altre in una storia in cui, come in tutte le altre, si rischia più di quanto si possa mai avere!
Si può contraddirmi fino alle calende.... ma questi sono i fatti!!!
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*Mamma mia....*

Mamma mia ragazzi che problema!!!LA signora ha un buon lavoro tanto tempo libero...un marito...il benessere...un figlio....e purtroppo il non aver problemi stanca!!LA noia dello star bene la porta a quest'insoddisfazione per cui....invece di ringraziare il cielo di vivere serenamente visti i tempi che viviamo...si guarda in giro per movimentarsi la vita...!Che altro dire?quanta superficialità e quanta pochezza....!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi che problema!!!LA signora ha un buon lavoro tanto tempo libero...un marito...il benessere...un figlio....e purtroppo il non aver problemi stanca!!LA noia dello star bene la porta a quest'insoddisfazione per cui....invece di ringraziare il cielo di vivere serenamente visti i tempi che viviamo...si guarda in giro per movimentarsi la vita...!Che altro dire?quanta superficialità e quanta pochezza....!!!


Può ancora fermarsi... e usare un cervello che, grazie a Dio, abbiamo tutti....


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*giusy*

Hai ragione ma chi si fà questi"problemi"non è munito di cervello....dai è invereconda una situazione simile...il problema sai qual'è?che non c'è il problema....!!Non mi piace la morale nè la retorica...ma il consiglio che darei alla"signora"e andar a fare un pò di volontariato..altro che vip biondo in giro per il paese....!!!Afferma pure di amare il marito....oggi è pure lunedi....e già son incazzato di mio...!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma chi si fà questi"problemi"non è munito di cervello....dai è invereconda una situazione simile...il problema sai qual'è?che non c'è il problema....!!Non mi piace la morale nè la retorica...ma il consiglio che darei alla"signora"e andar a fare un pò di volontariato..altro che vip biondo in giro per il paese....!!!Afferma pure di amare il marito....oggi è pure lunedi....e già son incazzato di mio...!!!


Ehi Oscuro fammi un sorrisino dai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Hai ragione, ma in queste circostanze io credo che si debba creare mentalmente una scala di valori: cosa è più importante per me? Il lavoro, la mia famiglia, mio marito o un'allegra sc.... con l'amante? E soprattutto, perchè questa è la mia scala di valori? E perchè arriva il momento in cui ho bisogno di sconvolgerla?


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*giusy*

Ecco giusy...tu ragioni ma secondo te...tutte le domande che ti sei posta tu..la signora se le pone?Ho idea che non se le sia poste...e solo lo scrupolo prima del"fattaccio"la stia un pò frenando...intanto già ci son stati due incontri..e un bacio"accademico"!La scala di valori di cui tu parli...la signora la usa per pulire le tende.....sempre che non abbia la governante che lo fà per lei...con una scala vera!!!!!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma chi si fà questi"problemi"non è munito di cervello....dai è invereconda una situazione simile...il problema sai qual'è?che non c'è il problema....!!Non mi piace la morale nè la retorica...ma il consiglio che darei alla"signora"e andar a fare un pò di volontariato..altro che vip biondo in giro per il paese....!!!Afferma pure di amare il marito....oggi è pure lunedi....e già son incazzato di mio...!!!


Non vorrei dare torto o ragione a nessuno! Anche io sono come lei, sto bene non ho problemi eccccccc. Non è questione di fare o non fare volontariato, o trovare il sistema di riempirsi le giornate. Lei si deve guardare dentro! Non puo' chiedere a noi che se deve o non deve tradire, deve chiedere a se stessa se lo vuole fare! 
Io ci sono passata da poco per quella strada, ho avuto i miei leciti dubbi e poi ho deciso di farlo. I motivi per cui l'ho fatto li so' io e solo io e non mi son fatta condizionare da nessuno! E sia chiaro non mi pento di quel che ho fatto perchè l'ho fatto con convinzione, mi posso solo pentire di non essere stata in grado di gestire le mie emozioni.
L'unica cosa che posso dire è questo, noto già una certa dipendenza, e continuare sulla strada ti puo' portare solo ad impantarti la testa ed il cuore. E quando ci sei dentro con il culo nel fango è un bel problema venirne fuori. Se non hai intenzione di compromettere quello che hai a casa,  cmq visto il soggetto vip non credo tu possa pensare diversamente, e ta la vuoi gestire come una scappatella, una scopata e via, devi sapere e solo tu lo sai se sei in grado di gestirla! (parlo emotivamente!)
Io la penso così.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*Casa 71*

Si vabbè però non e che bisogna prendersi per il sedere con le solite frasi:amo mio marito comunque!Vuoi farlo?fallo ma non raccontartela e non raccontarcela....!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè però non e che bisogna prendersi per il sedere con le solite frasi:amo mio marito comunque!Vuoi farlo?fallo ma non raccontartela e non raccontarcela....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Oscuro, quanta durezza e che analisi della situazione cinica. 
E' vero, è lunedì ed è dura per tutti, ma tant'è... Se sono entrata qui è per un confronto, un modo per riflettere e cercare di capire e di capirmi.
E' vero, sono fortunata (consapevole): è una colpa? Ma no, non sono annoiata dalla mia vita, a volte oberata di cose da gestire, ma nella maggioranza dei casi ce la faccio bene. Chi ti dice che volontariato io non lo faccia già? 



> quanta superficialità e quanta pochezza....!!!





> non è munito di cervello


 
Che controbattere?!?

GRAZIE


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*CAsa 71*

Concordo solo sulla consapevolezza che bisogna aver nel commettere l'atto...per il resto no!Se anche ami tuoi marito e vuoi far un pò di ginnastica?senti un pò se lo ami lo rispetti....e la ginnastica te la fai da sola...lo sò la solita musica dei figli ecc.ecc.ma si abbia il coraggio di metterlo al corrente!!Agire alle spalle...per motivi esclusivamente sessuali non mi sembra confortante ne apprezzabile!Almeno finiamola con questo buonismo...che tanto è normale...lo fanno tutti...!!NO non è normale almeno per me!!


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque Luna benvenuta in C.I.M.
> 
> A presto.


Che cos'è il C.I.M.?


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Può ancora fermarsi... e usare un cervello che, grazie a Dio, abbiamo tutti....


Rringrazio della fiducia...
in effetti il mio EEG ne ha rilevato uno! ;o)


----------



## Old Angel (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Che cos'è il C.I.M.?


Centro Igiene Mentale   

	
	
		
		
	


	







Io comunque rifletterei sulla fiducia che tuo marito ti dà, cosa non da poco.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

una cosa così può servire solo a farti sentire più bella e desiderabile e ci sta.
ti accorgerai da sola che nel momento di concretizzare, farai marcia indietro perché quello di cui avevi bisogno lo hai già avuto.
anzi, io te lo auguro proprio...


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si vabbè però non e che bisogna prendersi per il sedere con le solite frasi:amo mio marito comunque!Vuoi farlo?fallo ma non raccontartela e non raccontarcela....!!!
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (19 Novembre 2007)

Domanda, hai la stessa fiducia in tuo marito? se si.....come pensi la prenderesti se fossi ripagata della stessa moneta?


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Cerchero' di essere piu' chiara, io non appartengo a quel gruppo....... io l'ho fatto una sola volta e non per ginnastica, e aggiungo non so' nemmeno io come ho fatto, perchè fra lavoro, fillia, casa e quant'altro ho fatto la giocoliera! Diciamo che mi posso permettere di gestire gli orari di lavoro come mi pare........
Proseguo e rispondo a oscuro ce ne sono tante di donne che fanno ginnastica e non sai quante..... amano il marito e la loro famiglia e non lo lasceranno mai. E aggiungo mai diranno al loro marito che lo tradiscono, mai renderanno la cosa pubblica. Aggiungo credi che tanti mariti non lo sappiano????? Tu non hai idea di quanti, ma quanti matrimoni stanno in piedi per convenienza! 
Ora il punto è: cerchi una storia leggera, diciamo un po' di ginnastica o cerchi qualcosa di piu'. Perchè nel secondo caso allora si' che mi porrei tanti dubbi sull'amore per il marito, su cosa non va' eccccc.


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ora il punto è: cerchi una storia leggera, diciamo un po' di ginnastica o cerchi qualcosa di piu'. Perchè nel secondo caso allora si' che mi porrei tanti dubbi sull'amore per il marito, su cosa non va' eccccc.


 
Ecco, grazie Casa71, mi interrogo anche io su questo... e non so bene rispondermi. So però che nn cerco un pò di ginnastica (x cui basterebbe un buon vibratore e di fantasia).


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Domanda, hai la stessa fiducia in tuo marito? se si.....come pensi la prenderesti se fossi ripagata della stessa moneta?


Non la stessa fiducia... non la stessa cieca fiducia... mi fido ma sto all'erta, diciamo
E non so come reagirei.

So come ho reagito anni luce fa, quando fui tradita da un fidanzato in adolescenza, ma credo che oggi sarebbe un altro paio di maniche


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ecco, grazie Casa71, mi interrogo anche io su questo... e non so bene rispondermi. So però che nn cerco un pò di ginnastica (x cui basterebbe un buon vibratore e di fantasia).


e se non sai perchè lo tradiresti allora non sai il bene che hai a casa...
rifletti su questo, prima di fare una cazzata.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Cara Vogliolaluna, questa parte, con messaggini, sguardi, appuntamenti segreti, lusinghe, ricerca di un contatto, è la più bella. E' quella che manda il narcisismo alle stelle, è quella che non ti fa dormire la notte, è quella che ti fa sorridere anche in giornate uggiose. E' una parte che difficilmente potrà darti un marito ovviamente scontato, magari innamorato, ma che non può giocare il gioco della seduzione. 
Tutto il resto è noia, pochezza, incontri clandestini e rischiosi, ansie, sensi di colpa, passione momentanea e per questo spesso misera. 
Ne vale la pena?
Domandatelo perchè è facile venire scoperti da altri, ma soprattutto è impossibile non essere scoperti dal proprio cuore. E perdere stima di sè, affetto per quella parte di noi che ammiravamo (la capacità di essere fedeli e amare, la coerenza), ci logora dentro. 
Ne vale la pena? 
E per cosa? Per un paio di pomeriggi di fuoco nel motel fuori città? Pensa a tuo marito fra le cosce di un'altra donna (scusate)... davvero è una cosa di cui non puoi fare a meno? 
Ti consiglio, ovviamente, di lasciar perdere una strada il cui pedaggio è davvero troppo alto. Ma come sempre quel che conta è ciò che vuoi farre tu....ho il sospetto che l'unica cosa che vuoi sia non interrompere il gioco. Perchè di gioco si tratta, per entrambi: per lui la conquista di una donna vera, sposata, con interessi lontani dai suoi...vuoi mettere che bel divertimento?, per te farsi conquistare.. tornare ad avere 16anni... Beh, l'unica cosa che posso dire è che nel momento in cui si concretizza la relazione il gioco si rompe comunque, come e più che se decidessi di troncare prima di andare oltre... con il rimpianto di non aver saputo fermarti in tempo...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Non la stessa fiducia... non la stessa cieca fiducia... mi fido ma sto all'erta, diciamo
> E non so come reagirei.
> 
> So come ho reagito anni luce fa, quando fui tradita da un fidanzato in adolescenza, ma credo che oggi sarebbe un altro paio di maniche


cioè, tu stai all'erta su tuo marito, denunciando così il fatto che lo ami ancora, e vai a ficcarti in un casino senza senso solo perché l'altro ti stimola?


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ecco, grazie Casa71, mi interrogo anche io su questo... e non so bene rispondermi. So però che nn cerco un pò di ginnastica (x cui basterebbe un buon vibratore e di fantasia).


Io ti posso solo dire che nel mio caso in verità non cercavo niente. Ero infelice, nonostante tutta la mia "comodità". Poi ho incontrato lui. E' stata come si dice alchimia, nessuno dei due ha saputo resistere. Forse perchè poi alla fine non era contento lui del suo matrimonio quanto io del mio. Il problema è che io non sono stata in grado di gestirla con distacco, io sono quella finita con il culo nel fango. Sono qui a chiedermi cosa provavo per lui, se solo dipendenza o qualcosa di piu'. E ancor di piu' sono qui a chiedermi se vale la pena continuare questo matrimonio. Vorrei solo dirti che devi saperlo te cosa vuoi o non vuoi, io ti posso solo  dire di pensarci bene per poterti risparmiare un bel po' di sofferenza. Visto il soggetto non credo che lui sia alla ricerca dell'amore per la vita.....


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io ti posso solo dire che nel mio caso in verità non cercavo niente. Ero infelice, nonostante tutta la mia "comodità". Poi ho incontrato lui. *E' stata come si dice alchimia, nessuno dei due ha saputo resistere. Forse perchè poi alla fine non era contento lui del suo matrimonio* quanto io del mio. Il problema è che io non sono stata in grado di gestirla con distacco, io sono quella finita con il culo nel fango. Sono qui a chiedermi cosa provavo per lui, se solo dipendenza o qualcosa di piu'. E ancor di piu' sono qui a chiedermi se vale la pena continuare questo matrimonio. Vorrei solo dirti che devi saperlo te cosa vuoi o non vuoi, io ti posso solo dire di pensarci bene per poterti risparmiare un bel po' di sofferenza. Visto il soggetto non credo che lui sia alla ricerca dell'amore per la vita.....


Continui a raccontartela.
Per lui è stata attrazione, una paicevole scop...a durata fino al tuo coinvolgimento e non oltre. Per te è stata il modo di prendere coscienza di un disagio..e poi ti sei fatat prendere..anche perchè viviamo ancora col clichè che la passione è una giustificazione più valida della noia o del prurito. Comunque sia andata, hai bisogno di un momento di ddistacco da tutto prima di fare scelte affrettate. Ritrova equilibrio e respira aria che non abbia l'odore del tuo amante per un pò...poi deciderai sul tuo futuro...


----------



## Iris (19 Novembre 2007)

Io credo...e ora sono seria...che certe cose non si gestiscono con distacco. A meno di essere di un cinismo esasperato.
Ci si finisce nel fango. Anche se il nostro tradimento non viene scoperto. Anche se salviamo gli equilibri familiari.
Lo so che molti tradiscono...sono solo storie di sesso...ma a me pare una grande schifezza. Appunto perchè è solo sesso.
E' poco rispettoso per se stessi, per il coniuge....e per l'idea che si dovrebbe avere di sesso.
Sarò all'antica, ma continuo a pensare che non valga la pena sporcarsi per una scopata clandestina.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io credo...e ora sono seria...che certe cose non si gestiscono con distacco. A meno di essere di un cinismo esasperato.
> Ci si finisce nel fango. Anche se il nostro tradimento non viene scoperto. Anche se salviamo gli equilibri familiari.
> Lo so che molti tradiscono...sono solo storie di sesso...ma a me pare una grande schifezza. Appunto perchè è solo sesso.
> E' poco rispettoso per se stessi, per il coniuge....e per l'idea che si dovrebbe avere di sesso.
> Sarò all'antica, ma continuo a pensare che non valga la pena sporcarsi per una scopata clandestina.


Eppure per quanto assurdo molte donne dicono "meglio per una scopata che per amore"... e anche io, quando sono stata col demente ho pensato che almeno era solo attrazione, perchè se fosse stato sentimento avrei dovuto confrontarmi con troppi problemi pratici...(a cominciare da sua moglie!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ...
Non ne vale la pena...ma ne vale  mai DAVVERO la pena, sporcarsi? Penso di no.


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Eppure per quanto assurdo molte donne dicono "meglio per una scopata che per amore"... e anche* io, quando sono stata col demente* ho pensato che almeno era solo attrazione, perchè se fosse stato sentimento avrei dovuto confrontarmi con troppi problemi pratici...(a cominciare da sua moglie!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*.........e luce fu...........*


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Continui a raccontartela.
> Per lui è stata attrazione, una paicevole scop...a durata fino al tuo coinvolgimento e non oltre. Per te è stata il modo di prendere coscienza di un disagio..e poi ti sei fatat prendere..anche perchè viviamo ancora col clichè che la passione è una giustificazione più valida della noia o del prurito. Comunque sia andata, hai bisogno di un momento di ddistacco da tutto prima di fare scelte affrettate. Ritrova equilibrio e respira aria che non abbia l'odore del tuo amante per un pò...poi deciderai sul tuo futuro...


ù

Senti io non me la racconte, le favole e le storie sono andate da quel di. Mi fa' piacere che con due parole scritte tu abbia capito piu' di me quello che passa e passava nel suo cervello, visto che fino all'ultimo non lo capiva nemmeno lui con i suoi atteggiamenti altalenanti. Il disagio che avevo in casa lo sapevo già da prima..... non avevo bisogno di lui. Non sono neanche una che si attacca ai clichè, se uno ha prurito lo dice e lo sa'. Io non l'avevo, e credimi che ne ho  e ne ho avute di occasioni per togliermelo.
Sul dire che sono fatta, lo sai tu piu' di me. Che sia amore oppure no ho comunque bisogno  di disintossicarmi!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Senti io non me la racconte, le favole e le storie sono andate da quel di. Mi fa' piacere che con due parole scritte tu abbia capito piu' di me quello che passa e passava nel suo cervello, visto che fino all'ultimo non lo capiva nemmeno lui con i suoi atteggiamenti altalenanti. Il disagio che avevo in casa lo sapevo già da prima..... non avevo bisogno di lui. Non sono neanche una che si attacca ai clichè, se uno ha prurito lo dice e lo sa'. Io non l'avevo, e credimi che ne ho e ne ho avute di occasioni per togliermelo.
> Sul dire che sono fatta, lo sai tu piu' di me. Che sia amore oppure no ho comunque bisogno di disintossicarmi!


Mi spiace che tu te la prenda perchè non attaccavo te, ma piuttosto lui! Anzi, solo lui! So che vuol dire avere una debolezza per un uomo sposato, volerlo giustificare, voler trovare del buono in lui e del sano nei suoi sentiemnti per noi... solo per questa esperienza e per quello cho ho capito solo in seguito a mente molto fredda, mi permetto di dare delle opinioni su quello che a lui passava nel cervello.... 
Perchè lo difendi ancora?
Perchè sei tanto legata a lui da non poter sentire nemmeno che è superficila ee si è fatto solo una scop...a?
Poniti queste domande.
Mi scuso ancora se ti ho offeso, non giudicavo affatto, ma analizzavo attraverso supposizioni.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *.........e luce fu...........*


E quando mai è stato buio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Qui lo sanno pure i sassi che sono andata con un uomo sposato!
Non ne vado fiera, ma mica posso fingere non sia vero! Uso quell'esperienza per gli altri, se mi riesce! Sono venuta qui, tutti mi hanno detto "fermati!" e invece sono andata dritta come un treno...e mi sono schiantata con me stessa, perchè io non sono così e non sono durata neppure 2 settimane 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .
Che dilettante, eh?!?!
Cielo, erano ieri 5mesi che ne sono fuori! Vere, non conto più i giorni! E' un buon segno?
Sono qui per chi ha domande e vuole un faro oltre alla luce!


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E quando mai è stato buio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credo che tu non abbia ucciso nessuno per essere stata con un uomo sposato...
credo anche che questa tua esperienza ti abbia "cresciuto" molto...
io apprezzo molto i tuoi consigli e credo di non averne fatto mistero,
ho postato il "e luce fu" proprio per "estorcerti" queste cose e per accendere
un faro per qualcuno che secondo me ne ha bisogno


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> credo che tu non abbia ucciso nessuno per essere stata con un uomo sposato...
> credo anche che questa tua esperienza ti abbia "cresciuto" molto...
> io apprezzo molto i tuoi consigli e credo di non averne fatto mistero,
> ho postato il "e luce fu" proprio per "estorcerti" queste cose e per accendere
> un faro per qualcuno che secondo me ne ha bisogno


ah, se mi conoscessi saprest che non c'è molto da estorcere! sono una tale chiacchierona! Ai tempi aprivo un  tread anche solo per dire "mi ha fatto uno squillo!"
So che non ho ucciso nessuno, non ho d'altronde preteso nulla ad ho chiuso appena mi sono resa conto che non potevo portare avanti una cosa del genere senza ledere me stessa e il rispetto per me.
Perchè è successo? Narcisismo, insicurezza latente, bisogno di attenzioni, attrazione, ingenuità (pensavo di tenerla sul piano del divertimento), necessità di trovare attimi di nulla, pace mentale, leggerezza, in un momento forse troppo intenso. Tutte queste cose e molte altre le ho capite nel tempo. Molte ne capirò. 
Se sono qui è perchè ho voglia di aiutare chi tante cose non le vede o non le vuole vedere. Perchè parto dal presupposto che si sbaglia e non si può mai dire mai, ma si cresce, si cambia, si matura, si capisce. 
Chi parte da presupposti diversi non ha nulla da condividere con me, nemmeno una battuta. Finora solo Leone (che però sento un pò migliorato e con cui forse potremo in futuro capirci) e cometa (per la quale spero lo stesso). 
La vita va avanti e io vado avanti.
Per chi è nuovo o recente utente, ricordate che tutti quelli che scrivono qui o hanno tradito o sono stati traditi o entrambi, o comunque qualcosa col tradiemnto hanno a che fare, insomma, non siamo psicologi, ma gente vera, che ha vissuto e vive davvero.
Grazie sfigatta epr la fiducia e per avermi dato modo di fare questa sintesi. Spero le cose ti vadano meglio. Un abbraccio


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi spiace che tu te la prenda perchè non attaccavo te, ma piuttosto lui! Anzi, solo lui! So che vuol dire avere una debolezza per un uomo sposato, volerlo giustificare, voler trovare del buono in lui e del sano nei suoi sentiemnti per noi... solo per questa esperienza e per quello cho ho capito solo in seguito a mente molto fredda, mi permetto di dare delle opinioni su quello che a lui passava nel cervello....
> Perchè lo difendi ancora?
> Perchè sei tanto legata a lui da non poter sentire nemmeno che è superficila ee si è fatto solo una scop...a?
> Poniti queste domande.
> Mi scuso ancora se ti ho offeso, non giudicavo affatto, ma analizzavo attraverso supposizioni.


Nono scusa io, sono io che ho frainteso. Lo vuoi sapere perchè in fondo lo difendo e giustifico? Mi viene proprio dal cuore: perchè rappresenta un mio fallimento. 
Non l'ho capito, e maggior ragione mi arrabbio con me stessa perchè mi ero promessa di uscirne fuori prima di trovarmi nel fango e ostinatamente ho seguito lui e mi ci ha scaraventato! Lui è stato sempre onesto, mi ha sempre detto che fra noi non sarebbe stato amore e che non l'avrebbe mai lasciata, ma poi col tempo ha cominciato a comportarsi diversamente dalla premessa, e io da cretina slpafff.........
Non hai da scusarti. E' solo che volevo fare capire a vogliolaluna che deve riflettere bene su di se, prima di soffrire. Tutto qui. Gli errori delgli altri dovrebbero servire a questo no?


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Nono scusa io, sono io che ho frainteso. Lo vuoi sapere perchè in fondo lo difendo e giustifico? Mi viene proprio dal cuore: perchè rappresenta un mio fallimento.
> Non l'ho capito, e maggior ragione mi arrabbio con me stessa perchè mi ero promessa di uscirne fuori prima di trovarmi nel fango e ostinatamente ho seguito lui e mi ci ha scaraventato! Lui è stato sempre onesto, mi ha sempre detto che fra noi non sarebbe stato amore e che non l'avrebbe mai lasciata, ma poi col tempo ha cominciato a comportarsi diversamente dalla premessa, e io da cretina slpafff.........
> Non hai da scusarti. E' solo che volevo fare capire a vogliolaluna che deve riflettere bene su di se, prima di soffrire. Tutto qui. Gli errori delgli altri dovrebbero servire a questo no?


Indubbiamente.
So bene che quello che ti spinge a giustificarlo e ti ha spinta a parlare con lui di sentimenti (al che lui è fuggito, direi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , è il bisogno di certe donne (eccomi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) di controllare tutto, si vincere, di raggiungere obiettivi, di non darsi per vinte, di essere migliori (di chi? di se stesse...). L'ho vissuta. Il tuo per lui non è amore, sei troppo lucida. La tua è fissazione: ti sembra mpossibile che lui non si sia fatto prendere, non si acaduto come pera cotta. Non che tu lo volessi, anzi, forse ti avrebbe troppo sconvolto la vita, ma in fondo lo immaginavi e il fatto che lui abbia disatteso questa immaginazione, lo rende un'incognita.... e non siamo brave a vivere con dubbi e incognite.
Chiudi quel capitolo, casa, cancella il suo numero e la mail e tutto ciò che ne consegue. Liberati dalla necessità di controllare quesata relazione che non ha nulla di controllabile. E' andata così. Mi stupivo del tuo "raccontartela" e poi del tuo "difenderlo". Rileggila in quest'ottica, come fossi un'altra. Non ti sembra un atteggiamento strano? Rifletterci per ora è l'unica cosa che puoi fare per ucirne serena, col tempo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco giusy...tu ragioni ma secondo te...tutte le domande che ti sei posta tu..la signora se le pone?Ho idea che non se le sia poste...e solo lo scrupolo prima del"fattaccio"la stia un pò frenando...intanto già ci son stati due incontri..e un bacio"accademico"!La scala di valori di cui tu parli...la signora la usa per pulire le tende.....sempre che non abbia la governante che lo fà per lei...con una scala vera!!!!!!!


Non esagerare ...vorrei vedere te se non vacilleresti vedendo che si interessa a te la Canalis....


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*uffà*

Uffà....tanto lo fanno tutti...tanto lo sanno tutti...e allora?Allora facciamolo tutti....scopiamo quando e come ci pare tanto siam animali...ma che palle sto qualinquismo!!!!!A me quello che mi dà fastidio son questi ragionamenti beceri...lasciatevi cacchio!Invece no....il porto sicuro...l'agiatezza, il riparo....però pure la ginnastica con il vip biondo?Magari pure il marito conseziente?suvvià siamo moderni no?e che sarà mai?RAbbrividisco...veramente....d'altronde Corona lancia le mutande griffate dalla finestra e uno stuolo di femmine sotto a strillare e piagnucolare....!!CAzzo che scoramento.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*persa*

Persa io stravedo per la de sio e per la brilli altro che canalis...cmq non tradirei la mia donna neanche per loro...!SOno serio credimi!!


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Preciso, hai azzeccato il punto.
Per il secondo passaggio, già fatto, cacellato tutto, foto, articoli di giornale, filmati e se potessi anche qualcos'altro.
Sperando che lui si sia smemorizzato tutto, che non gli venga un colpo e mi chiami perchè vista la mia natura non saprei dirgli di no, devo sempre darela possibilità a tutti di chiarirsi, e alla fine crollerei nuovamente nel fondo del fango.


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2007)

*santo cielo...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non esagerare ...vorrei vedere te se non vacilleresti vedendo che si interessa a te la Canalis....


Io capisco tutto e non mi accodo a facili moralismi, ma ragazza mia, ti leggi o che? Siccome questo è un VIP (per me certa gente invece è proprio NIP, non important person) è irresistibile Ma insomma è il tuo matrimonio che fa acqua o la tua autostima???!!!
Non ci si gioca un'unione valida per un capriccetto nè si risolve un problema di coppia con un personaggio da gossip (considerando che questo fatta una passa ad un'altra). Scusa ma io sono per la verità e non giudico te ma i fatti! Cosa ti aspetti da questo sciupafemmine ???
Pensa bene a quello che fai, perchè se è di gratificazione e stimoli che hai bisogno la strada è di parlarne con tuo marito o di risolvere la questione senza questi cerotti da calendario!!!
Bruja


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io capisco tutto e non mi accodo a facili moralismi, ma ragazza mia, ti leggi o che? Siccome questo è un VIP (per me certa gente invece è proprio NIP, non important person) è irresistibile


cerotti da calendario... bellissimo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 : 

	
	
		
		
	


	













saggia Bruja, saggia come sempre


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Preciso, hai azzeccato il punto.
> Per il secondo passaggio, già fatto, cacellato tutto, foto, articoli di giornale, filmati e se potessi anche qualcos'altro.
> Sperando che lui si sia smemorizzato tutto, che non gli venga un colpo e mi chiami perchè vista la mia natura non saprei dirgli di no, devo sempre darela possibilità a tutti di chiarirsi, e alla fine crollerei nuovamente nel fondo del fango.


Mettiti l'anima in pace: si rifarà vivo (come dice Verena sono poche el fortunate cui lui lascia la scelta finale e che rispetta nella decisione presa). Ora fa l'offeso ma tornerà, probabilmente confuso (io non ci credevo, lui mi chiamò per parlare un pò, io sperai ffossero solo parole, persa predisse un tentativo di ritorno, io stupita dissi che era impossibile, lui mi chiese di ritornare a vederci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e molte volte ancora l'ha fatto!trovando di fronte un muro, ovviamente). Starà a te decidere cosa conta nella tua vita. Se tu o dare una possibilità a questa cosa. Onestamente sono sempre convinta che non ne valga mai la pena. ma ognuno sceglie per sè. Non essere severa con te stessa, se ci ricascherai, ma cerca di non ricascarci, perchè ogni volta si allontanerà un pò la chiarezza dentro te...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ecco, grazie Casa71, mi interrogo anche io su questo... e non so bene rispondermi. So però che nn cerco un pò di ginnastica (x cui basterebbe un buon vibratore e di fantasia).


 
...ma che c'entra il vero erotismo con un vibratore?!?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Su, adesso...

l'amore fisico fatto come Dio comanda con un uomo è un altra cosa...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mettiti l'anima in pace: si rifarà vivo (come dice Verena sono poche el fortunate cui lui lascia la scelta finale e che rispetta nella decisione presa ...


come dice la mia amica che sta con il baby fidanzato, il mio ex dovrebbe finire sotto un tir con amnesia da trauma cranico per sparire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

qualcuno dica ad Oscuro che fino a chè non si troverà nella condizione di trovarsi la canalis davanti, farebbe bene a stare zitto.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> come dice la mia amica che sta con il baby fidanzato, il mio ex dovrebbe finire sotto un tir con amnesia da trauma cranico per sparire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche una tipa che conosco io sta con uno che ha 9 anni meno di lei.
si amano tanto. le ho detto: sai, a vedervi mi sembrate me e mio marito 25 anni fa, e guarda adesso che disastro abbiamo saputo tirar su. 
considera che mentre lo dicevo mio marito era sbronzo marcio sul divano e ronfava. capisci che... 
ma non c'è storia. chi vive un amore sente il suo amore e grazie a dio che è così...
io, quella sera, me lo sono dovuto caricare nel furgone e portarmelo a casa... altro che fantasie...


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Novembre 2007)

Concordo con te la materia prima naturale non ha niente a che vedere con l'artificale, e soprattutto quando la materia prima è buona siamo anni luce...............

Ora basta pero' di dirmelo, senno' mi viene l'ansia e poi va' a finire che lo chiamate!  E poi non ve lo ricordate ha detto che senza di me Lui ci puo' stare.........
Sincermanete vorrei gustarmi i preparativi natalizi senza dover pensare che sotto l'albero ci sia un ingombrante Pacco di natale.


----------



## Old sfigatta (19 Novembre 2007)

*anna*

glielo dico io...

caro Oscuro...pensa :  ti capita per caso di andare una settimana via solo per lavoro, sei in Sardegna e vai alla domenica in una spiaggietta super carina quasi vuota, stendi il tuo asciugamano, fai un bel bagno e ti sdrai al sole...
dopo 5 minuti arriva Ely con il suo super bikini succinto tutta spalmata di quell'olio al cocco super lucido e profumato che ci si mette per i calendari... e stende il suo asciugamano a due metri dal tuo, si sdraia, ti guarda e ti dice: ciao, bella giornata eh? anche tu solo?...

tu cosa fai??

a_ la guardi e non hai neppure la forza di rispondere
b_ la guardi e sbavi
c_ la guardi, sbavi e svieni


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (19 Novembre 2007)

carissima vogliolaluna:

spero che tuo mariti cominci a bere, diventi un ubriaco violento, che picchi te e la tua prole tuitti i giorni, che sperperi tutto quello che guadagna con puttane e gioco d'azzardo, che ingrassi di 2000 kili, che diventi stupido tutto d'un tratto. 

Così, forse, avrai una buona ragione a cercare "non si sa bene cosa" in un altro uomo, andandoci al cinema.

Perdona il mio essere diretto, ma ho un odio smodato per quelli che tradiscono e dicono "con mio marito comunque non c'è assolutamente nulla che non va. lui è un bravissimo marito/padre. l'unico problema è che siamo sposati da 10 anni".

tesoro... il fatto che tuo marito stia onorando la promessa che ha fatto a te 10 anni fa sposandoti non è un problema. E' una cosa DI CUI DOVRESTI ANDARE ORGOGLIOSA!

Pensaci a quando vedrai il prossimo vippettino idiota circondato da veline. Nella tua vita, l'unico VIP è tuo marito e tua figlia. STOP! E adesso cercate di invecchiare insieme sereni.


----------



## oscuro (19 Novembre 2007)

*anna e sfigatta*

Anna tu non mi credi....però capisco che finchè non ti accade e facile parlare..però dico: attualmente visto l'amore e il rispetto che nutro per la mia patner non credo che la tradirei ,neanche con giuliana de sio..!!Ho anche il difetto di esser fedele....e quando non son stato impegnato mi son fatto abbondatemente gli "affari" miei....èuna società che ti offre molte opportunità..per cui non vedo il motivo dello star insieme se poi devo andarmi a sc.... la bambolina di turno...vip o non vip!!Sfigatta...se mi capitasse la canalis la guarderei e l'ignorerei...anche perchè chi fugge....scherzo ovviamente!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> ...ma ci sono dentro praticamente con tutte le scarpe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ho letto il tuo racconto. non m permetto mai di dire cosa sia giusto e cosa no. ti porto solo la mia esperienza. c' èuna sottile linea di demarcazione tra il desiderare ed il mettere in atto talune fantasie. la sera stessa che tradìì - e io ero perfettamente consapevole che quella sera sarebbe capitato - ho avuto la percezione che nulla sarebbe più stato lo stesso nella mia vita. E avevo ragione. Anche io come te sposato, anche io come te lusingato.  l'amore vuole, vero, richiede esclusività. Non avevo pensato che unirmi ad un'altra persona avrebbe potuto significare molto e invece..... evidentemente - e per molti motivi - il sentimento era già un pò troppo denso - come cantava qualcuno -. Ho messo a rischio tutto ciò che avevo rischiando di perderlo, sono molto fortunato ad essere ancora dove mi trovo ma..... ho dietro di me una grossa sofferenza (per avere interrotto oghi contatto con una persona che ancora oggi dopo un anno penso giornalmente) e soprattutto non credo di essere più lo stesso. Quella storia e quella persona erano qualcosa che - nella mia condizione di uomo sposato, con figli non potevo davvero permettermi. Un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Angel (19 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> glielo dico io...
> 
> caro Oscuro...pensa :  ti capita per caso di andare una settimana via solo per lavoro, sei in Sardegna e vai alla domenica in una spiaggietta super carina quasi vuota, stendi il tuo asciugamano, fai un bel bagno e ti sdrai al sole...
> dopo 5 minuti arriva Ely con il suo super bikini succinto tutta spalmata di quell'olio al cocco super lucido e profumato che ci si mette per i calendari... e stende il suo asciugamano a due metri dal tuo, si sdraia, ti guarda e ti dice: ciao, bella giornata eh? anche tu solo?...
> ...



Manca la   d_ ci ciancio e non vado oltre.

Sicuramente saremo rari ma ci sono persone che dopo 20 anni credono ancora nel matrimonio e nelle promesse fatte quel fatidico giorno.......(o almeno ci credevano)


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2007)

*O.T.*

Se la Canalis capitasse a me..... gli preparerei due maxi panini subito.......... di persona è di una magrezza impressionante, veramente ossuta ed in TV appare quasi grassa per come è veramente!!!
Un vero peccato perchè a mio avviso sarebbe davvero molto più belle con un po' di kg. in più!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna tu non mi credi....però capisco che finchè non ti accade e facile parlare..però dico: attualmente visto l'amore e il rispetto che nutro per la mia patner non credo che la tradirei ,neanche con giuliana de sio..!!Ho anche il difetto di esser fedele....e quando non son stato impegnato mi son fatto abbondatemente gli "affari" miei....èuna società che ti offre molte opportunità..per cui non vedo il motivo dello star insieme se poi devo andarmi a sc.... la bambolina di turno...vip o non vip!!Sfigatta...se mi capitasse la canalis la guarderei e l'ignorerei...anche perchè chi fugge....scherzo ovviamente!!


ma chi ha detto che non ti credo? solo che sai, l'elventualità è confutabile solo in ragione del calibro della tua tenazione. e, per dimostrarmi il contrario, dovresti potermi dire che la canalis o la de sio (?) sono state una sera alla tua portata,altrimenti, il tutto resta solo nel tuo immaginario.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io credo...e ora sono seria...che certe cose non si gestiscono con distacco. *A meno di essere di un cinismo esasperato.*
> Ci si finisce nel fango. Anche se il nostro tradimento non viene scoperto. Anche se salviamo gli equilibri familiari.
> Lo so che molti tradiscono...sono solo storie di sesso...ma a me pare una grande schifezza. Appunto perchè è solo sesso.
> E' poco rispettoso per se stessi, per il coniuge....e per l'idea che si dovrebbe avere di sesso.
> Sarò all'antica, ma continuo a pensare che non valga la pena sporcarsi per una scopata clandestina.


Dici benissimo. Solo i cinici riescono a fare i traditori seriali.
Gli altri si ammazzano il cuore.

O rompono le balle ad infinitum (a seconda del grado di cultura/consapevolezza...)

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Cielo, erano ieri 5mesi che ne sono fuori! *Vere, non conto più i giorni! E' un buon segno?*
> Sono qui per chi ha domande e vuole un faro oltre alla luce!


 
Buonissimo segno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma a volte ci vogliono...decenni 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Buonissimo segno!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vere, non cantare vittoria troppo presto... in tutti i sensi...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> vere, non cantare vittoria troppo presto... in tutti i sensi...


 
per Grande?!?!
io penso se ne sia liberata.

Per Me?!
Penso non me ne liberero' mai.

Dove sta la possibile vittoria??! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (19 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> per Grande?!?!
> io penso se ne sia liberata.
> 
> Per Me?!
> ...


 
cinque mesi che non la sento, nemmeno per sms, ormai quasi 10 che non la vedo, la mia vita è (quasi) tornata come era prima. ma non c'è giorno che non ci pensi. a volte di più a volte meno è solo il tipo di dolore che è diverso; prima era più forte ora è sordo, ma sempre presente. E' un pò come quando giocavo; soffrivo di tendiniti al ginocchio è ho giocato tante partite (anche molto belle) convivendo con il dolore..... sono abituato....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2007)

*b.d.*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> cinque mesi che non la sento, nemmeno per sms, ormai quasi 10 che non la vedo, la mia vita è (quasi) tornata come era prima. ma non c'è giorno che non ci pensi. a volte di più a volte meno è solo il tipo di dolore che è diverso; prima era più forte ora è sordo, ma sempre presente. E' un pò come quando giocavo; soffrivo di tendiniti al ginocchio è ho giocato tante partite (anche molto belle) convivendo con il dolore..... sono abituato....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Temo che la tua fortuna sia che l'altra non abbia avuto fegato!!!!  
Oggi saresti con lei e non è detto che non piangeresti calde lacrime di rimpianto esattamente come fai ora ma per motivi opposti!
Troppo spesso vedo e sento di persone che credono di aver incontrato Francesca, Isotta, Eloisa, Giulietta solo perchè al loro stato d'animo è perfettamente funzionale e supportante pensarlo.......... e poi "le rose che non colsi" sono eterne, non sfioriscono mai, non devono affrontare l'usura del quotidiano!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sai che io sono sempre un po' scettica ma, quando non lo sono stata, male me ne ha incolto .....
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja, BD*

Bruja dici molto saggiamente la verità (almeno, quella che io percepisco come tale dal mio punto di vista).

Io sono in un punto di osservazione intermedio tra te e BD.

Lui forse sente la mancanza di una rosa che non colse, io quella rosa ce l'ho tra i piedi ogni 3 x2. Anche le sue assenze sono presenze, lui gioca così il rapporto.

Rapporto che è del tutto metaforico: non è sessuale, non è sentimentale, non è pratico. Abitiamo quasi 900 km di distanza, non stiamo insieme, a volte riusciamo a non sentirci per settimane.

Diciamo che è un bocciolo mai sbocciato, caduto prima di maturare.

Io sono assolutamente cristallina sul dove sono le mie lealtà e i miei sentimenti, con me stessa, con lui e in famiglia.

Non ci sono se e non ci sono ma.

Cio' malgrado sta cosa fuori dai piedi non va.

Per cui la vita è una roba così, piena di contraddizioni.

Altro che VIP biondi e cinemini.

Senza offesa, s'intende, che la vita merita sempre rispetto in ogni caso e ogni circostanza.

Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> carissima vogliolaluna:
> 
> *spero che* tuo mariti cominci a bere, diventi un ubriaco violento, che picchi te e la tua prole tuitti i giorni, che sperperi tutto quello che guadagna con puttane e gioco d'azzardo, che ingrassi di 2000 kili, che diventi stupido tutto d'un tratto.
> 
> ...
































   Insonne ultimamente mi fai pensare di essere un clone ...di Alex Drastico


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*

Insonne comunque ha pienamente ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> carissima vogliolaluna:
> 
> spero che tuo mariti cominci a bere, diventi un ubriaco violento, che picchi te e la tua prole tuitti i giorni, che sperperi tutto quello che guadagna con puttane e gioco d'azzardo, che ingrassi di 2000 kili, che diventi stupido tutto d'un tratto.
> 
> ...


Insonne pensi davvero che esista questo tipo di giustizia divina?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

*...*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma chi ha detto che non ti credo? solo che sai, l'elventualità è confutabile solo in ragione del calibro della tua tenazione. e, per dimostrarmi il contrario, dovresti potermi dire che la canalis o la de sio (?) sono state una sera alla tua portata,altrimenti, il tutto resta solo nel tuo immaginario.


Era questo che volevo intendere portando ad esempio la Canalis (che personalmente non mi piace, ma, come dice la mia amica, si sa che non ti piacciono le donne) era solo per dire una persona dell'altro sesso che consideri particolarmente attraente e un'occasione irripetibile...
Resistere al giornalaio che mi ha fatto delle avances son capaci tutte  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Figurati se io dico che Vogliolaluna deve tradire, però avevo fatto notare a Oscuro che lei aveva solo raccontato la tentazione che provava e che è forse più giustificata di quella di chi viene colpita da irresistibile passione per il casanova dell'ufficio acquisti.
Lei non parlava di vip in quanto tale, mi sembra, ma di un uomo che lo è per il suo riconosciuto fascino. E credo che questo fatto pesasse sul suo tentennare, come potrebbero pesare, in altri casi, altri elementi.
Se poi l'angelo biondo fosse chi ho immaginato io ...vorrei averne conferma in privato in quanto avrei messo la mano sul fuoco che avesse gusti ...diversi.


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Per la cronaca, oggi è partito, starà via fino a fine settimana, mi ha mandato 3 messaggi a cui non ho risposto e stasera ho lasciato squillare il cellulare a vuoto...
Ho un nodo allo stomaco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Per la cronaca, oggi è partito, starà via fino a fine settimana, mi ha mandato 3 messaggi a cui non ho risposto e stasera ho lasciato squillare il cellulare a vuoto...
> Ho un nodo allo stomaco


Confesso 35 anni fa mi sono persa Franco Nero (ero libera) ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























































































































posso comprendere un po' di rimpianto


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Per la cronaca, oggi è partito, starà via fino a fine settimana, mi ha mandato 3 messaggi a cui non ho risposto e stasera ho lasciato squillare il cellulare a vuoto...
> Ho un nodo allo stomaco


Per te, solo per te: mandagli un messaggio che sostanzialmente dica che avete già superato il limite, sei sposata e non vuoi vederlo più. Poi cancella il suo numero e tutti imessaggi e spegni il tel per 24ore almeno....
Fallo per te.
Se è un grande amore tornerà.
Se no non ne valeva la pena. Davvero, non la vale....


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per te, solo per te: mandagli un messaggio che sostanzialmente dica che avete già superato il limite, sei sposata e non vuoi vederlo più. Poi cancella il suo numero e tutti imessaggi e spegni il tel per 24ore almeno....
> Fallo per te.
> Se è un grande amore tornerà.
> Se no non ne valeva la pena. Davvero, non la vale....


 
L'assurdo è che non mi sono mai inserita in rubrica il suo numero...me lo ricordo a memoria ormai!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Confesso 35 anni fa mi sono persa Franco Nero (ero libera) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stai scherzando vero?????

o ....no?

o devo fare 2+2?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> stai scherzando vero?????
> 
> o ....no?
> 
> o devo fare 2+2?


Non sto scherzando ...
Ma ...non sbagliare i conti ...l'avevo trovato troppo truzzo ...era l'epoca che si metteva con la fascia la barba e i capelli lunghi un po' da indiano...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sto scherzando ...
> Ma ...*non sbagliare i conti* ...l'avevo trovato troppo truzzo ...era l'epoca che si metteva con la fascia la barba e i capelli lunghi un po' da indiano...

















ok!!metto via il pallottoliere!!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Se è un grande amore tornerà.
> ....


...anche i piccolissimi amori tornano.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> L'assurdo è che non mi sono mai inserita in rubrica il suo numero...me lo ricordo a memoria ormai!


te la senti di fare come ti ho suggerito? Ora, subito? E poi spegnere il telefono fino a domani sera? O la mattina dopo. 36ore. Chiudi la porta alla sofferenza infinita che ne verrà. Riprenditi il tuo matrimonio, rientra in esso.


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> te la senti di fare come ti ho suggerito? Ora, subito? E poi spegnere il telefono fino a domani sera? O la mattina dopo. 36ore. Chiudi la porta alla sofferenza infinita che ne verrà. Riprenditi il tuo matrimonio, rientra in esso.


Il problema è che col telefono io ci lavoro anche, non potrei farlo se non nel weekend. MA ho deciso che x almeno 3 giorni non gli do segno di vita...e poi vediamo!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Il problema è che col telefono io ci lavoro anche, non potrei farlo se non nel weekend. MA ho deciso che x almeno 3 giorni non gli do segno di vita...e poi vediamo!


vediamo.
Sappi che in questi giorni ti mancherà e lo penserai. Poi sembrerà che ti passi. Poi lo vedrai o sentirai e ti  darà un'emozione fortissima. Ricorda anche che lo so perchè succede a tutte. E che non ne vale la pena perchè è questa la fase bella, ma solo questa, il resto è noia e sporco.


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ...anche i piccolissimi amori tornano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Purtroppo.... e qualche volta si contrabbandano per la storia della vita!!!!!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...anche i piccolissimi amori tornano....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma cara, il tuo è un grandissimo amore! Solo che è un amore che lui ha per le situazioni complesse, mica per te, che hai capito!?!?
Un bacio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma cara, il tuo è un grandissimo amore! Solo che è un amore che lui ha per le situazioni complesse, mica per te, che hai capito!?!?
> Un bacio


Non esageriamo ...potrebbe pure essere un grande amore con il senso della realtà e l'incapacità di sopportare il dolore degli altri ...oltre che il proprio


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non esageriamo ...potrebbe pure essere un grande amore con il senso della realtà e l'incapacità di sopportare il dolore degli altri ...oltre che il proprio




































ma chi, l'ex di verena?!?!?
Io non lo conosco, ma lo spessore morale non mi pareva proprio questo! 
Avete presente l'ultimo Harry Potter (film) in cui Herminne fa un quadro dei sentimenti dell'amica Cho piuttosto vasto e ocmplesso e Ron le dice "Uno non può provare tutto questo insieme, scoppia!" ed Hermione gli risponde "Solo perchè tu hai la sfera emotiva di un bradipo non vuol dire che gli altri non provino emozioni!"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma chi, l'ex di verena?!?!?
> Io non lo conosco, ma lo spessore morale non mi pareva proprio questo!
> Avete presente l'ultimo Harry Potter (film) in cui Herminne fa un quadro dei sentimenti dell'amica Cho piuttosto vasto e ocmplesso e Ron le dice "Uno non può provare tutto questo insieme, scoppia!" ed Hermione gli risponde "Solo perchè tu hai la sfera emotiva di un bradipo non vuol dire che gli altri non provino emozioni!"


Sono in arretrato con H P.
Sì ...mi riferivo all'ex di Verena


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Sono in arretrato con H P.*
> Sì ...mi riferivo all'ex di Verena


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


Era solo consentire un margine di dubbio...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era solo consentire un margine di dubbio...


era per HP il dissenso!
Per l'ex di vere mi sono già espressa, anche troppo, dato che non lo conosco!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> era per HP il dissenso!
> Per l'ex di vere mi sono già espressa, anche troppo, dato che non lo conosco!


Mi vergogno delle mie carenze culturali...provvederò!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma chi, l'ex di verena?!?!?
> Io non lo conosco, ma lo spessore morale non mi pareva proprio questo!
> Avete presente l'ultimo Harry Potter (film) in cui Herminne fa un quadro dei sentimenti dell'amica Cho piuttosto vasto e ocmplesso e Ron le dice "Uno non può provare tutto questo insieme, scoppia!" ed Hermione gli risponde "Solo perchè tu hai la sfera emotiva di un bradipo non vuol dire che gli altri non provino emozioni!"


 
Grande, i miei amici si dividono in due categorie:

- chi pensa che il mio ex ci sia
- chi pensa che il mio ex ci faccia

Io stessa a seconda dei giorni oscillo tra le due scuole di pensiero. Sicuramente è ontologicamente peculiare.

ma TUTTI pensano che il mio ex vada reso amnesiaco 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2007)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Grande, i miei amici si dividono in due categorie:
> 
> - chi pensa che il mio ex ci sia
> - chi pensa che il mio ex ci faccia
> ...


 
Non per voler cercare il pelo nell'uovo, ma se il suo atteggiamento è caratteriale, mi dici quanto conta veramente un'amnesia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*Anna*

Perchè farne una questione estetica?A prescindere che la canalis sia o meno una bella donna...il discorso è diverso!Lavoro tra la gente e ti assicuro che giornalmente incontro donne magari meno appariscenti della canalis ma sicuramente piu interessanti....!Mi han sempre attratto i tipi...non per forza le donne belle e basta...ma quelle che hanno un"particolare"...fascino...!Penso che la fedeltà sia un valore che non sia legato alla bellezza di chi ti si para davanti...sei fedele per amore e basta!!!!Perchè alla fine riconosci l'avvenenza di una donna...ma preferisco comunque la mia!!Saro all'antica che ce devo fà?


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2007)

*oscuro*

Non fare proprio nulla..... resta così!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (20 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per voler cercare il pelo nell'uovo, ma se il suo atteggiamento è caratteriale, mi dici quanto conta veramente un'amnesia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
L'amnesia lo porterebbe a esercitarsi caratterialmente su altri lidi 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Posso fare una digressione astrologica?!

Io sono asc. ariete (bilancia).

Invecchiando mi muovo verso l'ariete, che è un segno che sente di doversi "liberare" dai domini esterni.

Io patisco le imposizioni, sono parecchio anarchica. Ecco perché non starei mai costituzionalmente in situazioni come quella di AMARAX o FAY: le vivrei come imposizioni da parte di altre persone. Il mio ex invece, che sia in buona fede o meno, vuole "Vendermi" un idea di amore che confligge profondamente con la mia idea di libertà.

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo sempre astraendo dalla paraculaggine insita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old MIKI (20 Novembre 2007)

Ciao, capisco la tua sitazione perchè anch'io ne ho una simile (un aiutino.. forum amore e sesso)
 Io non giudico e non condanno le presone che come me o come te decidono di giocare a questo tipo di gioco... l'unica cosa che posso dire però è che deve restare un gioco.. cioè non deve occupare la mente, perchè se ciò accade quando poi si torna, in questo caso acasa dal marito, ogni piccola cosa è un motivo di litigio e tutto ciò perchè nella mente si ha un altro.. a me è successo di essere arrabbiata perchè l'altro non si era fatto sentire e per una sciocchezza di prendarmela con il mio compagno per sfogare la rabbia... e questo non è giusto..
Queste cose valgono per chi non ha intenzione di mettere in discussione il proprio rapporto.. la propria vita..
Questi "satelliti" devono restare come la "cigliegina" sulla torta e non la torta intera!!!
OCCHIO qiundi... e pensaci bene...
MIKI


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Novembre 2007)

MIKI ha detto:


> Ciao, capisco la tua sitazione perchè anch'io ne ho una simile (un aiutino.. forum amore e sesso)
> Io non giudico e non condanno le presone che come me o come te decidono di giocare a questo tipo di gioco... l'unica cosa che posso dire però è che deve restare un gioco.. cioè non deve occupare la mente, perchè se ciò accade quando poi si torna, in questo caso acasa dal marito, ogni piccola cosa è un motivo di litigio e tutto ciò perchè nella mente si ha un altro.. a me è successo di essere arrabbiata perchè l'altro non si era fatto sentire e per una sciocchezza di prendarmela con il mio compagno per sfogare la rabbia... e questo non è giusto..
> Queste cose valgono per chi non ha intenzione di mettere in discussione il proprio rapporto.. la propria vita..
> Questi "satelliti" devono restare come la "cigliegina" sulla torta e non la torta intera!!!
> ...


... insomma, se capisco bene, si può giocare ma bisogna farlo da _de_-cerebrati... inoltre, ci si può trastullare con gli _integratori_... ma ricordandosi che gli _integratori_ non sostituiscono una dieta _equilibrata e bilanciata_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Temo che la tua fortuna sia che l'altra non abbia avuto fegato!!!!
> Oggi saresti con lei e non è detto che non piangeresti calde lacrime di rimpianto esattamente come fai ora ma per motivi opposti!
> Troppo spesso vedo e sento di persone che credono di aver incontrato Francesca, Isotta, Eloisa, Giulietta solo perchè al loro stato d'animo è perfettamente funzionale e supportante pensarlo.......... e poi "le rose che non colsi" sono eterne, non sfioriscono mai, non devono affrontare l'usura del quotidiano!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sai che io sono sempre un po' scettica ma, quando non lo sono stata, male me ne ha incolto .....
> Bruja


 
Tu hai ragione e faccio tesoro di quanto dici lo so, ho tutto, sono riuscito a salvare ciò che avevo a ricostruire una certa armonia in famiglia, ho tagliato ogni contatto senza esitazione ma.... a me manca, e credimi, pensare ad una persona che non c'è non è sempre facile, dipende dai momenti, dipende da quanto sei psicologicamente forte in quel momento. Non mi appaga (e non mi placa) il pensare che avrebbe potuto essere peggio; una volta hai citato - e indirettamente lo fai anche in questo tuo messaggio - di uno spleen, di ciò che avrebbe potuto essere. ma, io sono un ragazzo di borgata, con i piedi ben piantati per terra, non avrei voluto fare torti, non avrei voluto ingannare mia moglie avrei voluto essere felice con lei, avrei voluto non subire il "danno", avrei voluto non essere corrotto. ma forse era tutto troppo perfetto;qualcosa doveva cambiare e così è andata. Il problema è che ho sempre voluto uscirne completamente ma senza distruggere (ma forse non è possibile o più semplicemente non ne sono capace).  Un caro saluto

bastardo dentor


----------



## tatitati (20 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Caschi bene...oppure male: sono una cultrice delle scarpe, ne possiedo un centinaio. Tra le mie preferiti i sandali gioiello, con tacchi alti e sottili...
> ma adesso prediligo gli stivali, per un fatto di comodità e temperatura! ;o)


 
le facevo... le scarpe gioiello...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*che bello*

Che bello questo gioco....un bel gioco alle spalle e sulle spalle...di persone che hanno la sventura di fidarsi della vostra meschinità!!!Mi raccomando però se litigate con l'amante...non incazzatevi con il compagno...non sarebbe giusto..e che cazzo sù!!QUesto non è giocare da decerebrati....questo è semplicemente esserlo!!!!Ma si puo?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello questo gioco....un bel gioco alle spalle e sulle spalle...di persone che hanno la sventura di fidarsi della vostra meschinità!!!Mi raccomando però se litigate con l'amante...non incazzatevi con il compagno...non sarebbe giusto..e che cazzo sù!!QUesto non è giocare da decerebrati....questo è semplicemente esserlo!!!!Ma si puo?


Ciao oscuro e buondì a tutti.

Io la vedrei con un filino più di "umana debolezza" più che di decerebratizzazione (si dirà? se no vai col neologismo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .

Capita anche di scoglionarsi sul lavoro e arrivare a casa nervosi no?


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2007)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello questo gioco....un bel gioco alle spalle e sulle spalle...di persone che hanno la sventura di fidarsi della vostra meschinità!!!Mi raccomando però se litigate con l'amante...non incazzatevi con il compagno...non sarebbe giusto..e che cazzo sù!!QUesto non è giocare da decerebrati....questo è semplicemente esserlo!!!!Ma si puo?


Non lo conoscevi?
E' un gioco molto diffuso, ci si compensa con una stopria clandestina e qualunque siano le cose che non girano o non funzionano secondo i propri piani, che si fa.... ma ce la si prende con il/la coniuge che ha la colpa di aver obbligato l'altrpo/a ad una relazione clandestina.
E il cerverllo non c'entra nulla, è alle pulsioni ed alle avide senzazioni che ci si deve rapportare. Il cervello arriva dopo, quando si devono fare i conti con i risultati di questo giocare alle "liaisons dangereuses".... 
Sono stata stringata ed il più terra terra possibile... sono concetti abbastanza pedestri che valutiamo tutti i giorni e non piovonio certo dall'alto!
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*feddy*

Cornuti e mazziati?e dai mi sembra troppo...sai rimango sempre un po basito davanti alla piu totale strafottenza...davanti al piu totale menefreghismo...un amoralità becera...della serie sti cazzi del patner.....ma si puo?


----------



## Iris (20 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non lo conoscevi?
> E' un gioco molto diffuso, ci si compensa con una stopria clandestina e qualunque siano le cose che non girano o non funzionano secondo i propri piani, che si fa.... ma ce la si prende con il/la coniuge che ha la colpa di aver obbligato l'altrpo/a ad una relazione clandestina.
> E il cerverllo non c'entra nulla, è alle pulsioni ed alle avide senzazioni che ci si deve rapportare. Il cervello arriva dopo, quando si devono fare i conti con i risultati di questo giocare alle "liaisons dangereuses"....
> Sono stata stringata ed il più terra terra possibile... sono concetti abbastanza pedestri che falutiamo tutti i giorni e non piovonio certo dall'alto!
> Bruja


Analisi stringata ma ineccepibile...


----------



## Iris (20 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cornuti e mazziati?e dai mi sembra troppo...sai rimango sempre un po basito davanti alla piu totale strafottenza...davanti al piu totale menefreghismo...un amoralità becera...della serie sti cazzi del patner.....ma si puo?


Si può...Il menefreghismo è la pratica più facile che esista...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2007)

*iris*

Si puo esser meschini e menefreghisti con la persona che dici di amare?la questione è tutta qui!Allora dì che per covenienza stai con qualcuno...e ti fai i cavoli tuoi fuori...mi sembra piu lineare...almeno!!!!Che poi fateci caso...la colpa è sempre degli altri..ormai in questa società malsana nessuno si scusa...nessuno si assume responsabilita....!!!


----------



## Iris (20 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si puo esser meschini e menefreghisti con la persona che dici di amare?la questione è tutta qui!Allora dì che per covenienza stai con qualcuno...e ti fai i cavoli tuoi fuori...mi sembra piu lineare...almeno!!!!Che poi fateci caso...la colpa è sempre degli altri..ormai in questa società malsana nessuno si scusa...nessuno si assume responsabilita....!!!


Ma qui l'amore non c'è...
leggiti il trhead e guarda se si parla di amore....


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma qui l'amore non c'è...
> leggiti il trhead e guarda se si parla di amore....


Infatti...e non solo in questo thread...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Novembre 2007)

Forse esiste una gradazione, nel tradire.
Perchè anche il flirt, per quanto innocente, rappresenta un tradimento, tant'è vero che al partner non lo si dice!
Però esiste una scala per cui c'è chi non sente pulsione traditoria (vedi persa/ritrovata), chi le prova e si trattiene o cerca di far finta di nulla, chi inizia un gioco pericoloso ma non vuole andare oltre, sa fermarsi prima, non farsi coinvolgere del tutto (quello che diceva miki poco fa), chi cede al desiderio e poi si rimette in carreggiata capendo di aver fatto una sciocchezza, chi si fa prendere e mette in discussione vita e certezze per uno pseudo-amore.
La via più semplice è la prima, che non richiede scelte, ma capite. La seconda è la via dei saggi, ma quanti possono dire di esservi passati indenni? La maggior parte ci arriva dopo essere passato per quelle successive e aver capito che il fuoco scotta e le mamme avevano ragione dicendo di non giocarci... L'ultima è la più coerente (assurdamente) ma distruttiva: metto in ballo tutto, ma lo faccio per amore... ha senso? è giusto? non credo, ma non conta. 
Quelle intermedie sono situazioni difficili, tradimenti che lasciano l'amaro, duri da accettare in relazione a sè stessi, per cultura ed esperienze, che lasciano un segno forte, comunque vada a finire, in sè e nella storia se la cosa viene fuori.


----------



## Old MIKI (21 Novembre 2007)

Mi domando come mai tutti  qui sembreno degli angioletti... 
Si scandalizzano e ti dicono su se parli di tradimento e se provi a ragionare sull'argomento... Ma vi ricordo che il sito si chiama proprio così... e quindi se siete arrivati qui è perchè avete avuto a che fare con l'argomento!
Il mondo è pieno di gente falsa!!! Solo che nessuno non ha il coraggio di ammettere le cazzate che fa! e quando uno lo ammette (sempre prendendo atto delle proprie colpe e rischi) viene considerato una mosca bianca...
Chissà allora perchè i motel rescono come funghi... per non parlare delle signorine che ci sono per la strada.. se purtroppo esistono è perchè della gentaglia ci va.. magari mentre la moglie è a casa a preparare la cena.. MAh!
MIKI


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

Il mondo è pieno di gente falsa...di gente"MESCHINA"di gente straffottente...per cui che facciamo?Coioniamo tutto e tutti...tanto il mondo gira così....ci son le mignotte per strada....E mi raccomando facciamoci tutte le trombate che ci pare ma non prendiamocela con il nostro patner se il nostro amante ha avuto una leggera disfunzione erettile...o non ci ha chiamato la sera per darci la buona notte...e no, così non va bene....è disdicevole!!!!Io non sò se ridere o piangere!!!!


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (21 Novembre 2007)

*Aggiornamento*

Lui (l'altro) è ancora via.
Mi chiama e non rispondo, invia messaggi e non rispondo.
Mi chiede perchè il silenzio...

E no, non me la prendo poi con il consorte se qualcosa non va con l'altro, ho imparato a non farlo x lavoro e mi sta tornando molto utile!


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Lui (l'altro) è ancora via.
> Mi chiama e non rispondo, invia messaggi e non rispondo.
> Mi chiede perchè il silenzio...
> 
> E no, non me la prendo poi con il consorte se qualcosa non va con l'altro, ho imparato a non farlo x lavoro e mi sta tornando molto utile!


perché non rispondi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





quindi...altrimenti senza l'esperienza del lavoro te la prenderesti con tuo marito???


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (21 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> perché non rispondi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non rispondo perchè voglio staccare da questo gioco che m'ha preso la mano... 
e non so se senza l'esperienza del lavoro me la prenderei con mio marito, fortunatamente non lo faccio ;o)


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> non rispondo perchè voglio staccare da questo gioco che m'ha preso la mano...
> e non so se senza l'esperienza del lavoro me la prenderei con mio marito, fortunatamente non lo faccio ;o)


secondo me hai fatto la scelta migliore!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

Speriamo che questo povero e ignaro marito...venga a sapere...speriamo!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Speriamo che questo povero e ignaro marito...venga a sapere...speriamo!!!!


Io invece spero che lei resista e predomini la razionalità....


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

*giusy*

VAbbè io preferisco la trasparenza....in un rapporto...tutto qui!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Novembre 2007)

*oscuro*

ma guarda che lei non ha fatto niente ancora eh!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

*sfigatta*

Per esser poco trasparenti non deve mica succedere qualcosa....!!


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per esser poco trasparenti non deve mica succedere qualcosa....!!








  vero anche quello...


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2007)

*Sfigatta*

Mi rendo conto della mia drasticità forse esagero pure...però cavolo trovo tutto così deprimente...!!Le crisi si risolvono parlando....non con i vip dentro ai bar ne facendo ginnastica...!!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Novembre 2007)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto della mia drasticità forse esagero pure...però cavolo trovo tutto così deprimente...!!Le crisi si risolvono parlando....non con i vip dentro ai bar ne facendo ginnastica...!!!


Sei proprio antiquato..... per parlare è anche necessario aver qualcosa da dire.
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei proprio antiquato..... per parlare è anche necessario aver qualcosa da dire.
> Bruja


----------



## Bruja (21 Novembre 2007)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


>


Non concordi?  Se non interessa parlare.... non si ha nulla da dire....!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old sfigatta (21 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non concordi? Se non interessa parlare.... non si ha nulla da dire....!!!
> Bruja


per qualcuno forse é più interessante occupare la bocca facendo ginnastica ...





io però se sono in crisi preferisco parlarne...

ma forse non ho capito che cosa volevi dire


----------



## Bruja (21 Novembre 2007)

*sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> per qualcuno forse é più interessante occupare la bocca facendo ginnastica ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Prima di ogni defezione o di ogni pensiero distraente ci sarebbe il dialogo.... ma pare che sia sempre il grande assente in questi casi. Non è sempre colpa di una sola parte, ma capita così.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (21 Novembre 2007)

Signori tutti, vi ricordo che fin'ora la cosa si è svolta soltanto sul piano verbale...appunto!

E oscuro, se tradire = essere poco trasparenti,
allora si sono una traditrice da sempre: ometto i prezzi di certi miei acquisti, ometto di lagnarmi del lavoro  anche se ho cose che non vanno bene se per lui è un giorno felice, ometto di riportare cose spiacevoli se non necessario...


----------



## Iago (22 Novembre 2007)

*Vogliolaluna*

...ha smesso di chiamare?

(resisti!
...dopo avrai fatto una gran cosa per la tua famiglia, e sarai, silenziosamente, fiera di te)


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2007)

*voglio....*

Distinguiamo fra le piccole omissioni quotidiane...e gli appuntamenti al bar con i vip all'OSCURO di un marito inconsapevole...che poi questo vip come fà ad avere il tuo numero?MA quanti anni hai 15?


----------



## Old CavaliereNero (22 Novembre 2007)

Approfitto di questa interessante discussione per inseririrmi in questo forum molto particolare, portando la mia esperienza che può (forse) tornare  utile.

Rispondo a Vogliolaluna, infatti, dall'altra parte della barricata, ovvero come uomo dalle caratteristiche simili a quelle descritte riguardanti il cosiddetto vip.

Intanto dichiaro subito: ho smesso.

Ho smesso di non pensare alle conseguenze delle mie azioni sulle mie potenziali amanti.

Ho cominciato a scegliere.. a valutare come la mia posizione privilegiata, incluso il passaporto da seduttore, comporti una responsabilità maggiore rispetto a quelle dei vari minus habens che popolano le squallide situazioni di terza categoria.

Corteggiare una Donna come te, Vogliolaluna, che dimostra interesse o curiosità (del tutto naturali) nei miei confronti, è estremamente facile.

Ma è anche facile supporre il cataclisma che porterei nella tua vita, e la relativa impossibilità di garantire una qualsiasi prosecuzione di un qualsiasi tipo di rapporto.

Ricorda quindi, Vogliolaluna: vale la pena di portare uno sconvolgimento nella propria vita solamente in rapporto a quanto ne valga la pena.

Solamente se, il rispetto che tu dimostri nei confronti di te stessa è avvallato dall'altro, sia in termini di qualità che di priorità.

Un Uomo, chiunque esso sia, non insidia un matrimonio altrui sapendo dall'inizio di non poter offrire altro che qualche incontro, a meno che la partner non sia nelle sue stesse condizioni, ovvero che possa offrire esattamente le stesse cose.

Va da se' che la relazione, per quanto divertente, è assimilabile più al facile consumo che alla grande storia d'amore.

L'amore è un'altra cosa...

Nel caso ci fosse qualche dubbio, non sono un moralista, e applico spesso alle relazioni una strategia in termini di economia strategica.

Vogliolaluna, permetta Madame di considerarla una vera Donna...


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2007)

*CavaliereNero*

Intanto benvenuto fra noi, e per quello che hai detto..... si può essere d'accordo o dissentire, ma è evidente che non sei uno che se la racconta e, soprattutto, che LA RACCONTA!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... per parlare è anche necessario aver qualcosa da dire.Bruja


 

bella signora, buon giorno!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Approfitto di questa interessante discussione per inseririrmi in questo forum molto particolare, portando la mia esperienza che può (forse) tornare utile.
> 
> Rispondo a Vogliolaluna, infatti, dall'altra parte della barricata, ovvero come uomo dalle caratteristiche simili a quelle descritte riguardanti il cosiddetto vip.
> 
> ...


 
uè', che bel buon giorno stamane. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





benevenuto!


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella signora, buon giorno!


 
Giornata umida e novembrina ma..... tiremm innaz!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


p.s.  La Badessa ha detto che sta compilando le prenotazioni per il treno bianco..... temo però che se elenca tutti quelli che necessitano di miracoli, servono almeno tre o quattro treni


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> [cut..]
> 
> Ho cominciato a scegliere.. a valutare come la mia posizione privilegiata, incluso il passaporto da seduttore, comporti una responsabilità maggiore rispetto a quelle dei vari minus habens che popolano le squallide situazioni di terza categoria.





















in che senso?


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Approfitto di questa interessante discussione per inseririrmi in questo forum molto particolare, portando la mia esperienza che può (forse) tornare utile.
> 
> Rispondo a Vogliolaluna, infatti, dall'altra parte della barricata, ovvero come uomo dalle caratteristiche simili a quelle descritte riguardanti il cosiddetto vip.
> 
> ...


... diciamo che dovresti smettere di _sopravvalutare_ le conseguenze delle tue azioni sugli altri... come insegnano Maturana e Varela, l'altro da te può essere_ perturbato_ ma non _determinato_... significa che, in ogni caso, l'essere umano si _autodetermina_... sempre... sceglie... non-_ostante_ te... quindi, dire che tu _causi_ qualcosa nell'altro è una balla colossale... hi, hi, hi... tu, non puoi _causare_ proprio nulla... 

... la patente di minus habens, la dai tu?... la fai tu la diagnosi?... hi, hi, hi...

... operare, da fuori, una distinzione tra relazione da "_facile consumo_" e "_grande storia d'amore_" è quanto di più banale si possa fare: ognuno pone i propri significati alle relazioni... in base al proprio sistema di costrutti, alla propria storia, alle proprie esigenze... anche contingenti... quindi... 

... applicare alle relazioni una strategia "_in termini di economia strategica_", è quasi una barzelletta... le relazioni producono significati... l'economia, è mera amministrazione della casa (οίκος [_oikos_], 'casa' e νομος [_nomos_], 'norma', cioè _"amministrazione della casa")..._ studio della produzione, distribuzione e consumo dei beni e dei servizi._.. peccato che gli uomini e le donne non siano né beni né servizi... _

... _avallato _si scrive con una "_v_"... te lo dico perché è un errore molto comune...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2007)

*Cavaliere Nero*

benvenuto, diciamo che mancano solo piu' lo Sparviero, la Stella della Senna e il Tulipano Nero 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Lo Sfigato Metalmeccanico me lo sono beccato solo io?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mah, in fondo il mio Serafino aveva ancora il suo perché.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> benvenuto, diciamo che mancano solo piu' lo Sparviero, la Stella della Senna e il Tulipano Nero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doveva essere un BEL perchè...!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buongiorno vere, buondì forum!


----------



## Old casa71 (22 Novembre 2007)

... la patente di minus habens, la dai tu?... la fai tu la diagnosi?... hi, hi, hi...

Capsiterina non l'avrei mai pensato ma a frequentare questo forum sto imparando un sacco di cose che non sapevo!!!!!!! La prox volta lo chiamero così il mio maritino!!!!!!

Per Verena67
Lo Sfigato Metalmeccanico me lo sono beccato solo io?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Noooooo c'è chi ha il culo di beccarsi come .......... il cassaintegrato metalmeccanico........


----------



## Old CavaliereNero (22 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> in che senso?


 Gentile Anna, mi scuso in anticipo se quello che ho scritto mi qualifica come vanitoso, ma per portare la mia esperienza ho ritenuto necessario esporre quelle che sono caratteristiche oggettive.

Per situazioni di terza categoria e "minus habens" non mi riferisco a una scala sociale, ovviamente.

Non cito pesonaggi pubblici, e non mi riferisco a coloro che, per estrazione sociale o per un vissuto a contatto con un degrado (in senso generico), altro non possono essere che se' stessi, e questa è la loro condanna a vita, e li si deve per forza compatire.

Mi riferisco invece a coloro che, puer avendo gli strumenti per conoscere e per condurre in modo efficace una consapevolezza personale, si comportano* come se non sapessero
* , in altre parole *fingono*.

Escludiamo quindi coloro che, per età (i giovanissimi) per inesperienza, per mancanza di cultura (quella vera, intendo, quella della vita..), per deficit fisiologici o psichici, si ritrovano a dover gestire situazioni che prevedono un'inadeguatezza loro di default, e ci ritroviamo ad avere a che fare con persone che compensano in modo deliberato le proprie carenze a danno di altri.

Ripeto.. lungi dal volermi in qualche modo ergere a paladino senza macchia e senza paura, a queste considerazioni sono arrivato con l'esperienza sul campo.

Non ne ho ricevuto noie personali, se non qualche rimostranza alla quale ho dovuto rispondere, dentro di me: "Ma tesoro.. già sapevi che sarebbe andata così..."

Vero: Lei (loro) sapevano.. ma ciò non toglie che da Uomo, quale aspiro di diventare, non avrei dovuto metterle in una situazione in cui il rimpianto e il dolore del dopo, oltre che il loro senso di colpa nei confronti di chi ha investito su di esse, cancellasse amaramente qualche notte di follia.

E colpevole ancora di più lo sono stato perchè da sempre sono incapace di relazionarmi con donne che non abbiano caratteristiche escludenti a priori la volgarità, la menzogna, la mancanza di cultura, l'inesperienza.


Da allora, appunto, scelgo... in attesa che da Uomo (se mai lo diventerò) possa garantire alla mia unica Donna un amore illimitato e senza macchie... e non sarò certo io (non più) a infilarmi in rapporti consolidati ai quali magari manca solo un chiarimento e una consapevolezza maggiore per diventare tali...


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... diciamo che dovresti smettere di _sopravvalutare_ le conseguenze delle tue azioni sugli altri... come insegnano Maturana e Varela, l'altro da te può essere_ perturbato_ ma non _determinato_... significa che, in ogni caso, l'essere umano si _autodetermina_... sempre... sceglie... non-_ostante_ te... quindi, dire che tu _causi_ qualcosa nell'altro è una balla colossale... hi, hi, hi... tu, non puoi _causare_ proprio nulla...
> 
> ... la patente di minus habens, la dai tu?... la fai tu la diagnosi?... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ...


 
Bella analisi Chen, ma in soldoni cambia molto iperquello che questo utente intende definire una strategia comportamentale, aggiungo io seduittivo/attrattiva? Mi spiego da aristotelica, alla fine non è forse vero che si ha la liberalità di considerare "qualitativamente" le persone con le quali si ha un incontro?  Dall'alto o dal basso della propria prosopopea, tutti ne abbiamo in fondo e nessumo ammette mai di essere mediocre anche se le avvisaglie di esserlo le avrebbe, ognuno di noi determina in sé quanto valga l'altro/a e quanto ha la percezione di causare o creare reazioni o sensazioni.
Poi lascio alle definizioni dotte il resto, ma sul campo le cose che contano per la sensibilità degli eventuali contraenti è esattamente quella che ognuno percepisce.
Ovvio che se una persona, pur limitatamente alla defezione ed al sedurre estemporaneo, ai adatta a cani e porci.... significa che la sua mira è "alzo zero "e va bene così!
Bruja


----------



## Old CavaliereNero (22 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> in che senso?





chensamurai ha detto:


> ... diciamo che dovresti smettere di _sopravvalutare_ le conseguenze delle tue azioni sugli altri... come insegnano Maturana e Varela, l'altro da te può essere_ perturbato_ ma non _determinato_... significa che, in ogni caso, l'essere umano si _autodetermina_... sempre... sceglie... non-_ostante_ te... quindi, dire che tu _causi_ qualcosa nell'altro è una balla colossale... hi, hi, hi... tu, non puoi _causare_ proprio nulla...
> 
> ... la patente di minus habens, la dai tu?... la fai tu la diagnosi?... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ...


Gentile Chensamurai, ti ringrazio per le tue sagge parole, ma spero che la mia puntualizzazione ad Anna chiarisca i punti che hai sottolineato e sui quali eventualmente attendo una replica intelligente come sono certo sai fare.

Sul termine "avvallare" o "avallare" permettimi di dissentire: sono utilizzati entrambi.. sicuramente ricorderai il famoso passo dantesco: "....ché cima di giudicio non s'avvalla / perché foco d'amor compia in un punto / ciò che de' sodisfar chi qui s'astalla.."


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Novembre 2007)

e non ti sei mai fatto male?
cioè, mai innamorato di nessuna delle donne con cui hai avuto queste storie?

dimenticavo: benvenuto nel forum


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

*Cavaliere*



CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Approfitto di questa interessante discussione per inseririrmi in questo forum molto particolare, portando la mia esperienza che può (forse) tornare utile.
> 
> Rispondo a Vogliolaluna, infatti, dall'altra parte della barricata, ovvero come uomo dalle caratteristiche simili a quelle descritte riguardanti il cosiddetto vip.
> 
> ...


 
Benvenuto cavaliere 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Hai scritto frasi di giusto grande effetto.


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Gentile Anna, mi scuso in anticipo se quello che ho scritto mi qualifica come vanitoso, ma per portare la mia esperienza ho ritenuto necessario esporre quelle che sono caratteristiche oggettive.
> 
> Per situazioni di terza categoria e "minus habens" non mi riferisco a una scala sociale, ovviamente.
> 
> ...





*quoto.*
amore illimitato e senza macchie.
il assimo sarebbe giungere alla consapevolezza della scelta che ci hai citato.


----------



## Old CavaliereNero (22 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non ti sei mai fatto male?
> cioè, mai innamorato di nessuna delle donne con cui hai avuto queste storie?
> 
> dimenticavo: benvenuto nel forum


Anna, grazie per la tua attenzione e per il benevenuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Innamorato.. diciamo che  in un certo senso che è successo sempre.. ma quell'esserlo in modo parziale, ovvero considerandone solo l'aspetto privo di responsabilità.

Alla domanda: "Per questa persona rinunceresti a qualcosa d'importante per te" inteso come modificare abitudini di vita, rinunciare agli spostamenti frequenti relativi alla mia professione, rinunciare ad altre relazioni, in altre parole adeguarmi ad uno stile diverso dal mio (in qualche caso anche prendermi carico di figli non miei), ho sempre risposto "no".

E me lo diceva, nell'immaginazione, la nostalgia per lo stile di vita che attualmente conduco.


----------



## Old CavaliereNero (22 Novembre 2007)

Grazie proprio a tutti per il caloroso benvenuto.. non sono molto esperto di forum.... ne ho frequentati alcuni "tecnici" relativi ad altre passioni, ma che non prevedevano una messa a nudo in termini di sentimenti...

Vedrò di esserne all'altezza


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Grazie proprio a tutti per il caloroso benvenuto.. non sono molto esperto di forum.... ne ho frequentati alcuni "tecnici" relativi ad altre passioni, ma che non prevedevano una messa a nudo in termini di sentimenti...
> 
> Vedrò di esserne all'altezza


 
Non dubito cavaliere.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Grazie proprio a tutti per il caloroso benvenuto.. non sono molto esperto di forum.... ne ho frequentati alcuni "tecnici" relativi ad altre passioni, ma che non prevedevano una messa a nudo in termini di sentimenti...
> 
> Vedrò di esserne all'altezza


Benvenuto e...a proposito di mettersi a nudo...mi par di capire che sei un single impenitente... anni?


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Gentile Anna, mi scuso in anticipo se quello che ho scritto mi qualifica come vanitoso, ma per portare la mia esperienza ho ritenuto necessario esporre quelle che sono caratteristiche oggettive.
> 
> Per situazioni di terza categoria e "minus habens" non mi riferisco a una scala sociale, ovviamente.
> 
> ...


... senti, ma quanta infanzia hai ancora dentro?... l'amore illimitato e senza macchie, non è l'amore umano di questo mondo imperfetto... l'amore di questo mondo, non è l'amore perfetto... ch'è solamente degli dei... ch'è solamente di Dio... l'amore senza macchia e illimitato è l'amore della madre... è l'amore che si perde quando si violano i confini dell'infanzia... quando si scopre che la simbiosi con il corpo materno non è reale... ch'è illusione... 

... quando scrivi, "non avrei dovuto metterle", compi un errore madornale... TU non puoi mettere nessun "soggetto" da nessuna parte... puoi collocare "oggetti"... ma non "soggetti"... le tue donne hanno scelto ciò che sembrava loro opportuno scegliere in quel momento... il resto, sono chiacchiere... stai portando il peso di un fardello che non è il TUO...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Novembre 2007)

invece quello verso dio non è illusione...oi Chen...


----------



## Old CavaliereNero (22 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Benvenuto e...a proposito di mettersi a nudo...mi par di capire che sei un single impenitente... anni?


Esatto, un single impenitente!
Ho 37 anni...


----------



## Old CavaliereNero (22 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, ma quanta infanzia hai ancora dentro?... l'amore illimitato e senza macchie, non è l'amore umano di questo mondo imperfetto... l'amore di questo mondo, non è l'amore perfetto... ch'è solamente degli dei... ch'è solamente di Dio... l'amore senza macchia e illimitato è l'amore della madre... è l'amore che si perde quando si violano i confini dell'infanzia... quando si scopre che la simbiosi con il corpo materno non è reale... ch'è illusione...
> 
> ... quando scrivi, "non avrei dovuto metterle", compi un errore madornale... TU non puoi mettere nessun "soggetto" da nessuna parte... puoi collocare "oggetti"... ma non "soggetti"... le tue donne hanno scelto ciò che sembrava loro opportuno scegliere in quel momento... il resto, sono chiacchiere... stai portando il peso di un fardello che non è il TUO...


No, Chensamurai.. l'amore esiste, l'amore l'ho visto, quello vero, quello che sa comprendere, sa capire, sostenere, quello che non cede agli anni o alle brutture della vita.. l'ho visto nei miei genitori, credimi...non era finzione.

Chen.. sei un uomo come me.. sai che ci sono situazioni di fragilità in cui infilarsi è fecile, soprattutto se sei dotato di una qualche particolarità che attira le persone.

Tutti le abbiamo ovviamente, queste potenzialità, ma è inutile negare che qualcuno è più fortunato di altri.. io lo sarò meno rispetto a te, magari proprio in relazione a quell'essere infantile che giustamente sottilinei.

E anche se si vive per se' stessi, e solo le azioni che compiamo *per noi* sono alla fine quelle alle quali rispondere, ciò non toglie che il nostro esistere a livello sociale comporti una reazione.

La responsabilità altrui nel rispondere e nel mettersi in gioco è ovviamente direttamente proporzionale alla mia, ma nel dare e avere siamo corresponsabili.

Grazie...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Gentile Chensamurai, ti ringrazio per le tue sagge parole, ma spero che la mia puntualizzazione ad Anna chiarisca i punti che hai sottolineato e sui quali eventualmente attendo una replica intelligente come sono certo sai fare.
> 
> Sul termine "avvallare" o "avallare" permettimi di dissentire: sono utilizzati entrambi.. sicuramente ricorderai il famoso passo dantesco: "....ché cima di giudicio non s'avvalla / perché foco d'amor compia in un punto / ciò che de' sodisfar chi qui s'astalla.."


... hi, hi, hi... cavaliere mio... hi, hi, hi... mi piace il tuo fendente dantesco... ma con me, devi trovar di meglio... anch'io sono esperto di spada... sono _Samurai_... hi, hi, hi... dunque, "_avallare_" e "_avvallare_" sono due verbi _assoluatmente diversi_: il primo, nell'accezione da te usata, significa "_garantire_"... il secondo, "_avvallare_", significa "_spingere verso il basso_"... quindi, _sono due verbi diver_si... inoltre, nell'uso che ne hai fatto tu, ovvero nel contesto del senso della tua frase, "_avallare_" ha un ruolo semantico... "_avvallare_", non c'entra un piffero... ergo, hai scritto "_avvallare_" o sbagliando addirittura il verbo... o intendendo "_avallare_"... ma scrivendolo con due "_v_"...


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... cavaliere mio... hi, hi, hi... mi piace il tuo fendente dantesco... ma con me, devi trovar di meglio... anch'io sono esperto di spada... sono _Samurai_... hi, hi, hi... dunque, "_avallare_" e "_avvallare_" sono due verbi _*assoluatmente diversi*_: il primo, nell'accezione da te usata, significa "_garantire_"... il secondo, "_avvallare_", significa "_spingere verso il basso_"... quindi, _sono due verbi diver_si... inoltre, nell'uso che ne hai fatto tu, ovvero nel contesto del senso della tua frase, "_avallare_" ha un ruolo semantico... "_avvallare_", non c'entra un piffero... ergo, hai scritto "_avvallare_" o sbagliando addirittura il verbo... o intendendo "_avallare_"... ma scrivendolo con due "_v_"...


 

un mirato  quanto ovviamente inconsapevole lapsus freudiano.


----------



## Bruja (22 Novembre 2007)

*AQctarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> un mirato quanto ovviamente inconsapevole lapsus freudiano.


 

Mirato e inconsapevole..... una negazione in termini.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> un mirato quanto ovviamente inconsapevole lapsus freudiano.


... ma no, è un refuso dai... hi, hi, hi... sono le tastiere dell'amministrazione... se tu le vedessi... hi, hi, hi... sono un cesso... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (22 Novembre 2007)

*Cavaliere Nero*

Innanzittutto benvenuto!!!
Una domanda...se avrai la voglia di rispondere...
Credi di essere stato in qualche modo la causa della rottura di relazioni consolidate, o piuttosto non ritieni di essere stato usato a tale scopo da chi credevi di sedurre?
Vedi...è vero che le donne si illudono, ma a volte le "sedotte" e "abbandonate" sono artefici di certi meccanismi.
Mi spiego, il seduttore viene usato più o meno coscientemente, per interrompere situazioni di immobilità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spero che non leggerai la mia interpretazione come uno svilimento alla tua presentazione...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mirato e inconsapevole..... una negazione in termini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... eh, no!... ha ragione Actarus!... inconsapevole significa non al cospetto dell'IO... ma ciò non significa che non sia perfettamente mirato dall'ES... hi, hi, hi... d'altra parte, ha ragione anche Bruja... se Aristotele fosse qui, si farebbe due risate di quanto scritto dal buon Actarus e direbbe:"_Mirato e inconsapevole... una negazione in termini!_"... insomma, avete ragione entrambi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (22 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Innanzittutto benvenuto!!!
> Una domanda...se avrai la voglia di rispondere...
> Credi di essere stato in qualche modo la causa della rottura di relazioni consolidate, o piuttosto non ritieni di essere stato usato a tale scopo da chi credevi di sedurre?
> Vedi...è vero che le donne si illudono, ma a volte le "sedotte" e "abbandonate" sono artefici di certi meccanismi.
> ...


... Iris, sei partita alla grande... quando scrivi queste cose, sento d'amarti... madonna se mi piaci...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Novembre 2007)

CavaliereNero ha detto:


> Approfitto di questa interessante discussione per inseririrmi in questo forum molto particolare, portando la mia esperienza che può (forse) tornare utile.
> 
> Rispondo a Vogliolaluna, infatti, dall'altra parte della barricata, ovvero come uomo dalle caratteristiche simili a quelle descritte riguardanti il cosiddetto vip.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto Cavaliere Nero!


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh, no!... ha ragione Actarus!... inconsapevole significa non al cospetto dell'IO... ma ciò non significa che non sia perfettamente mirato dall'ES... hi, hi, hi... d'altra parte, ha ragione anche Bruja... se Aristotele fosse qui, si farebbe due risate di quanto scritto dal buon Actarus e direbbe:"_Mirato e inconsapevole... una negazione in termini!_"... insomma, avete ragione entrambi... hi, hi, hi...


 
Aleteja aristotelica...

Io mi limito ad una modesta Doxa.


----------



## Old Actarus (22 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mirato e inconsapevole..... una negazione in termini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nella sua inconsapevolezza lui ha vocalizzato un mirato lapsus freudiano.

I lapsus secondo freud sono sempre inconsapevoli( alla mente razionale) eppur consapevoli( dalla mente emotiva).


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (22 Novembre 2007)

Lieta dell'inserimento di CavaliereNero, che per qualche istanto ho addirittura creduto potesse essere L'Altro, per un parere dal punto di vista opposto al mio.

E ti chiedo quindi, Cavaliere, perchè mai la scelta di un bell'uomo, intelligente, ironico, divertente, affascinante e tutto il resto, va a cadere su una donna non libera, che (soprattutto all'inizio) si dimostra davvero poco interessata a qualsiasi cosa oltre le 2 chiacchiere da caffè, una donna terrena coi piedi ben piantati al suolo? Non credo sia un fatto estetico, sebbene ho consapevolezza di essere un tipo e mi piace aver cura di me, ma per qualcosa che trasmetto: mi illudo?!?

Oscuro, il mio numero lo ha avuto da me , come ho già scritto, dopo il cinema.
[Ma non è una cosa difficile da reperire poichè ho un solo numero x lavoro e personale e se chiami il mio ufficio te lo danno]

Per la cronaca: le chiamate ed i messaggi non si sono interrotti.
Lui mi chiede spiegazioni del silenzio e io taccio, nessun segno di vita dalla mia...e sopravvivo. Mi preoccupa solo l'idea che domenica torna e la probabilità che mi trovi in giro non è certo bassa (conosce i miei orari e i luoghi che frequento). Da lontano non è neanche difficile tenere a freno pulsioni e desideri!


----------



## Iris (22 Novembre 2007)

Perchè una non libera può rompere i c........i
Una sposata, dopo la trombatina, in genere evapora.
Senza offesa.


----------



## Mari' (22 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè una non libera può rompere i c........i
> Una sposata, dopo la trombatina, in genere evapora.
> Senza offesa.
























   Perfect!


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (22 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> E ti chiedo quindi, *Cavaliere*, perchè mai la scelta di un bell'uomo, intelligente, ironico, divertente, affascinante e tutto il resto, va a cadere su una donna non libera, che (soprattutto all'inizio) si dimostra davvero poco interessata a qualsiasi cosa oltre le 2 chiacchiere da caffè, una donna terrena coi piedi ben piantati al suolo? Non credo sia un fatto estetico, sebbene ho consapevolezza di essere un tipo e mi piace aver cura di me, ma per qualcosa che trasmetto: mi illudo?!?


 
Iris e Marì, grazie!


----------



## Iris (22 Novembre 2007)

Prego.


----------



## Mari' (22 Novembre 2007)

De nada.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2007)

Solo che Iris e Mari' sbagliano per difetto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La sposata s'accozza spesso esattamente se non peggio della libera 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 E lì' i cavalieri neri si accorgono  di quanto "non sono pronti per quel genere di rapporto", di "non aver superato precedenti traumi", etc. etc.

E giu' sofferenze, etc...

Baci!


----------



## Iris (22 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Solo che Iris e Mari' sbagliano per difetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verè, ma i cavalieri neri scappano, nella notte!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Verè, ma i cavalieri neri scappano, nella notte!!!!


 
mica tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (22 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè una non libera può rompere i c........i
> Una sposata, dopo la trombatina, in genere evapora.
> Senza offesa.


E anche perchè gira voce che quelle non libere sono assatanate senza tabù


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, ma quanta infanzia hai ancora dentro?... l'amore illimitato e senza macchie, non è l'amore umano di questo mondo imperfetto... l'amore di questo mondo, non è l'amore perfetto... ch'è solamente degli dei... ch'è solamente di Dio... l'amore senza macchia e illimitato è l'amore della madre... è l'amore che si perde quando si violano i confini dell'infanzia... quando si scopre che la simbiosi con il corpo materno non è reale... ch'è illusione...
> 
> ... quando scrivi, "non avrei dovuto metterle", compi un errore madornale... TU non puoi mettere nessun "soggetto" da nessuna parte... puoi collocare "oggetti"... ma non "soggetti"... le tue donne hanno scelto ciò che sembrava loro opportuno scegliere in quel momento... il resto, sono chiacchiere... stai portando il peso di un fardello che non è il TUO...


anche io credo in quell'amore. l'ho visto dentro di me, l'ho scorto in tante persone, alcni bagliori sono evidenti. la ricerca di quell'amore, a mio avviso, non deve mai interrompersi. è come perseguire "virtute e conoscenza" è una via impervia. mio padre paragona sempre la ricerca della verità all'inseguimento di un cervo nel bosco, che il cacciatore intravede, scorge, a volte gli sembra anche di averlo a tiro ma non può colpire (e forse non vuole) altrimenti la sua entusiasmante ricerca sarebbe terminata. l'anelito, la passione, la voglia di superarsi, nell'amore, nei rapporti interpersonali, con se stessi non deve mai venire meno. la consapevolezza della nostra imperfezione el'illusione di poterla vincere restano costantei. Ogni giorno è una continua ricerca di un miglioramento di noi stessi, come individui. SOno molto vicino al pensiero del nostro nuovo amico in quanto mi sono sempre sentito responsabile per il mio prossimo, sempre in dubbio che qualche mia azione potesse procurare in qualche modo fastidiom dolore o costrizione. in questo modo di pensare vedo coscienza, vedo desiderio di ricevere amore e soprattutto massimo rispetto per chi è altro da me. mi rendo conto che sia una strana concezione della vita ma gli eventi e la mia consapevolezza mi fanno preoccupare di più di cosa riesco a dare rispetto a quanto possa meritare di ricevere. 

un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Iago (22 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Per la cronaca: le chiamate ed i messaggi non si sono interrotti.
> Lui mi chiede spiegazioni del silenzio e io taccio, nessun segno di vita dalla mia...e sopravvivo. Mi preoccupa solo l'idea che domenica torna e la probabilità che mi trovi in giro non è certo bassa (conosce i miei orari e i luoghi che frequento). Da lontano non è neanche difficile tenere a freno pulsioni e desideri!



..eh bè, è giunto il momento di rispondere e ricordargli che non ci vuole una laurea in comunicazione intergalattica per capire che hai riflettuto a lungo ed hai deciso di troncare sul nascere questa frequentazione, perchè sei una donna sposata e vuoi rimanere fedele a tuo marito.

(forse, così, non avrai nessun problema (alibi?) a tenere a freno le pulsioni e i desideri...ti pare?

P.s.: complimenti ...se davvero non hai mai risposto


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Novembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> anche io credo in quell'amore. l'ho visto dentro di me, l'ho scorto in tante persone, alcni bagliori sono evidenti. la ricerca di quell'amore, a mio avviso, non deve mai interrompersi. è come perseguire "virtute e conoscenza" è una via impervia. mio padre paragona sempre la ricerca della verità all'inseguimento di un cervo nel bosco, che il cacciatore intravede, scorge, a volte gli sembra anche di averlo a tiro ma non può colpire (e forse non vuole) altrimenti la sua entusiasmante ricerca sarebbe terminata. l'anelito, la passione, la voglia di superarsi, nell'amore, nei rapporti interpersonali, con se stessi non deve mai venire meno. la consapevolezza della nostra imperfezione el'illusione di poterla vincere restano costantei. Ogni giorno è una continua ricerca di un miglioramento di noi stessi, come individui. SOno molto vicino al pensiero del nostro nuovo amico in quanto mi sono sempre sentito responsabile per il mio prossimo, sempre in dubbio che qualche mia azione potesse procurare in qualche modo fastidiom dolore o costrizione. in questo modo di pensare vedo coscienza, vedo desiderio di ricevere amore e soprattutto massimo rispetto per chi è altro da me. mi rendo conto che sia una strana concezione della vita ma gli eventi e la mia consapevolezza mi fanno preoccupare di più di cosa riesco a dare rispetto a quanto possa meritare di ricevere.
> 
> un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


... amico mio... vedi, io non sostengo che non si debba perseguire il bene... anzi... ma sono anche consapevole che il "bene incontaminato" così come "l'amore incontaminato", appartengono, come dice Platone, all'iperuranio... e non alle cose di questo mondo... per noi umani, è la continua RICERCA del bene e dell'amore a renderci nobili... non il loro ottenimento... cosa impossibile in questo mondo imperfetto... per questo si può, lungo la strada, sbagliare... per questo l'amore di dio per gli uomini rimane intatto anche dopo la crocefissione di Gesù... capisci?... sia per la filosofia che per la teologia, l'amore umano è un amore imperfetto ed è proprio l'imperfezione a renderlo perfetto... perché conduce verso la ricerca... protende il limitato verso l'assoluto... quello che tu senti dentro, è l'anelito alla perfezione di un amore e di un bene che sono solamente degli dei... a noi, non rimane che seguire, imperfettamente, questa voce interiore... è il nostro calvario quotidiano... _voler amare perfettamente e poterlo fare solo nell'imperfezione_...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio... vedi, io non sostengo che non si debba perseguire il bene... anzi... ma sono anche consapevole che il "bene incontaminato" così come "l'amore incontaminato", appartengono, come dice Platone, all'iperuranio... e non alle cose di questo mondo... per noi umani, è la continua RICERCA del bene e dell'amore a renderci nobili... non il loro ottenimento... cosa impossibile in questo mondo imperfetto... per questo si può, lungo la strada, sbagliare... per questo l'amore di dio per gli uomini rimane intatto anche dopo la crocefissione di Gesù... capisci?... sia per la filosofia che per la teologia, l'amore umano è un amore imperfetto ed è proprio l'imperfezione a renderlo perfetto... perché conduce verso la ricerca... protende il limitato verso l'assoluto... quello che tu senti dentro, è l'anelito alla perfezione di un amore e di un bene che sono solamente degli dei... a noi, non rimane che seguire, imperfettamente, questa voce interiore... è il nostro calvario quotidiano... _voler amare perfettamente e poterlo fare solo nell'imperfezione_...


il famoso simposio di platone... è bellissimo quello che dice socrate, a proposito dell'eros, e dell'amore. e cioè, che l'amore non hai i tratti e il volto dell'amato, ma va cercato dalla parte dell'amante. chi ama, ama ciò di cui è privo, ciò che ancora non possiede. ancora più bello è quando dice che amare è voler possedere quel bene per sempre, e quindi, oltre all'eterno amore va desiderata anche l'immortalità e che l'amore sia amore di immortalità.


----------



## Old chensamurai (23 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il famoso simposio di platone... è bellissimo quello che dice socrate, a proposito dell'eros, e dell'amore. e cioè, che l'amore non hai i tratti e il volto dell'amato, ma va cercato dalla parte dell'amante. chi ama, ama ciò di cui è privo, ciò che ancora non possiede. ancora più bello è quando dice che amare è voler possedere quel bene per sempre, e quindi, oltre all'eterno amore va desiderata anche l'immortalità e che l'amore sia amore di immortalità.


... e il culmine dell'amore è la _FILO_-SOFIA...


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il famoso simposio di platone... *è bellissimo quello che dice socrate, a proposito dell'eros, e dell'amore. e cioè, che l'amore non hai i tratti e il volto dell'amato, ma va cercato dalla parte dell'amante*. chi ama, ama ciò di cui è privo, ciò che ancora non possiede. ancora più bello è quando dice che amare è voler possedere quel bene per sempre, e quindi, oltre all'eterno amore va desiderata anche l'immortalità e che l'amore sia amore di immortalità.


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (26 Novembre 2007)

Sono mancata per un pò, ma non sono sparita.
Nel frattempo ho deciso di parlare con mio marito dell'avvenuto, almeno la parte concreta e dei caffè e degli aperitivi e del cinema (omissione sul bacio). Non mi sono espressa sul mio sentire, ma lui non è stupido... ho evidenziato che l'altro è una persona gentile, simpatica, sensibile, divertente...
E dopo qualche minuto di silenzio, di gelo, mi ha detto che si fida di me, che sa profondamente che so scegliere e decidere e crede che io abbia sufficiente autostima da restare coerente con le mie scelte.

TROPPA FIDUCIA; UN UOMO TROPPO BUONO...mi sconcerta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'altro nel frattempo è tornato stasera, mi ha chiamata ed ho risposto stavolta
Alla sua dolcezza ho contrapposto le mie motivazioni di donna sposata, non c'è rimasto bene, anche se lo presagiva dal mio silenzio, ha detto (ma che genio:mrgreen

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . Non so se lo rivedrò, non ha detto niente in merito. Se non lo rivedo è tutto + facile.

Ed io mi sento più leggera, ma in qualche modo anche malinconica.
E mi resta una punta di rimpianto: Se non fossi stata me stessa, avrei consigliato di vivere l'avventura, una volta, intensamente, senza coinvolgimento emotivo, senza strascichi. E chiudere in fretta la cosa in un angolo segreto della mente.
Ma è davvero possibile farlo?


----------



## Iago (26 Novembre 2007)

*vuoi la luna...*



Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Sono mancata per un pò, ma non sono sparita.
> Nel frattempo ho deciso di parlare con mio marito dell'avvenuto, almeno la parte concreta e dei caffè e degli aperitivi e del cinema (omissione sul bacio). Non mi sono espressa sul mio sentire, ma lui non è stupido... ho evidenziato che l'altro è una persona gentile, simpatica, sensibile, divertente...
> E dopo qualche minuto di silenzio, di gelo, mi ha detto che si fida di me, che sa profondamente che so scegliere e decidere e crede che io abbia sufficiente autostima da restare coerente con le mie scelte.
> 
> ...



...credo di no.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Sono mancata per un pò, ma non sono sparita.
> Nel frattempo ho deciso di parlare con mio marito dell'avvenuto, almeno la parte concreta e dei caffè e degli aperitivi e del cinema (omissione sul bacio). Non mi sono espressa sul mio sentire, ma lui non è stupido... ho evidenziato che l'altro è una persona gentile, simpatica, sensibile, divertente...
> E dopo qualche minuto di silenzio, di gelo, mi ha detto che si fida di me, che sa profondamente che so scegliere e decidere e crede che io abbia sufficiente autostima da restare coerente con le mie scelte.
> 
> ...





No, è solo un uomo innamorato !!

Ma vale davvero la pena rischiare di perdere un marito che ti ama profondamente, per un tipo che secondo me raggiunto il suo scopo sparirà alla velocità della luce ?  

Per me sarai molto fortunata se non tornerà alla carica....ma ci credo poco.


Ciao.....e perdona la mia schiettezza.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Sono mancata per un pò, ma non sono sparita.
> Nel frattempo ho deciso di parlare con mio marito dell'avvenuto, almeno la parte concreta e dei caffè e degli aperitivi e del cinema (omissione sul bacio). Non mi sono espressa sul mio sentire, ma lui non è stupido... ho evidenziato che l'altro è una persona gentile, simpatica, sensibile, divertente...
> E dopo qualche minuto di silenzio, di gelo, mi ha detto che si fida di me, che sa profondamente che so scegliere e decidere e crede che io abbia sufficiente autostima da restare coerente con le mie scelte.
> 
> ...


 
Scusa, eh, ma .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tuo marito ti dice una cosa stupenda come dire NON E' DA TE - che dimostra che ti stima e ti ama profondamente - *e tu dici che è troppo buono*?!


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (26 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No, è solo un uomo innamorato !!
> 
> Ma vale davvero la pena rischiare di perdere un marito che ti ama profondamente, per un tipo che secondo me raggiunto il suo scopo sparirà alla velocità della luce ?
> 
> ...


Ti dirò, in tutta sincerità, se avessi avuto la certezza che entrambi saremmo spariti alla velocità della luce, dopo aver consumato la passione fisica, una volta e stop...beh avrei potuto scegliere di farlo.
Sono le implicazioni successive che mi hanno fondamentalmente bloccata!



Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, ma ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troppo buono a concedermi una fiducia che almeno in pensiero non merito-non del tutto insomma!


----------



## Bruja (26 Novembre 2007)

*Mah....*

Io sono crotala, brutta, cattiva e scettica ma Vogliolaluna avrebbe preferito che il marito dicesse "tesoro se sei tanto interessata ad un altra persona è solo qualcosa di superficiale o c'è qualcosa che non riesco a darti"???
Per sintetizzare la sua malinconia ed il suo senso di stupore è dovuto al fatto che si aspettava una reazione probabilmente liberale ma con una forma di "amore" meno concedente e più preoccupato di sapere quali siano i suoi bisogni e cosa la farebbe felice
Poi mi sbaglierò..... ma una puntina di gelosia ragionata e lusingante non l'avrebbe disturbata affatto!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (26 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono crotala, brutta, cattiva e scettica ma Vogliolaluna avrebbe preferito che il marito dicesse "tesoro se sei tanto interessata ad un altra persona è solo qualcosa di superficiale o c'è qualcosa che non riesco a darti"???
> Per sintetizzare la sua malinconia ed il suo senso di stupore è dovuto al fatto che si aspettava una reazione probabilmente liberale ma con una forma di "amore" meno concedente e più preoccupato di sapere quali siano i suoi bisogni e cosa la farebbe felice
> Poi mi sbaglierò..... ma una puntina di gelosia ragionata e lusingante non l'avrebbe disturbata affatto!!
> Bruja


Penso tu abbia colto il succo della questione


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (26 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ti dirò, in tutta sincerità, se avessi avuto la certezza che entrambi saremmo spariti alla velocità della luce, dopo aver consumato la passione fisica, una volta e stop...beh avrei potuto scegliere di farlo.
> Sono le implicazioni successive che mi hanno fondamentalmente bloccata!


Poi quando dico che son tutte uacche non ho ragione eh?


----------



## Old Otella82 (26 Novembre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Poi quando dico che son tutte uacche non ho ragione eh?


 
no, a meno che tu non voglia accettare l'idea di contro che gli uomini ragionano tutti con gli organi penduli. perchè la nostra società non è fatta da maggioranza omosessuale, c'è sempre un maschio che con le "vacche" fa la sua parte.

ps= e il tuo nick... la dice lunga sui tuoi problemi.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Novembre 2007)

Sei stata molto coraggiosa ad affrontare tuo marito, a cercare una soluzione.
Siilo ancora.
Cosa ti avrei detto, se fossi stata single?
Divertiti, se ti piace tanto, ma sapendo che appartiene ad un mondo troppo lontano dal tuo per poter costruire qualcosa.
E se fossi stata fidanzata?
Pensaci bene, magari prenditi una pausa col tuo ragazzo per capire. E se ci caschi.... bon....
Ma sei sposata, hai la responsabilità di un figlio, una famiglia. Che ne uscirebbe devastata.
Chi, come te, ha la sensibilità di affronatre queste riflessioni PRIMA di agire, chi cerca di capire, chi riflette sulle conseguenze, non può sperare di divertirsi una volta sola e poi tutto come prima... non accade. La coscienza te lo impedisce. Ma anche quei problemini, che stai iniziando a vedere nel matrimonio perfetto che evidenziavi all'inizio, e che improvvisamente diverrebbero falle gigantesche e impossibili da arginare.
Concentrati su quelli. Problemi ce ne sono, ma non li volevi vedere. Ora parli di mancanza di gelosia. Vai più a fondo....


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (26 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> no, a meno che tu non voglia accettare l'idea di contro che gli uomini ragionano tutti con gli organi penduli. perchè la nostra società non è fatta da maggioranza omosessuale, c'è sempre un maschio che con le "vacche" fa la sua parte.
> 
> ps= e il tuo nick... la dice lunga sui tuoi problemi.


Quali problemi, Otella?


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> no, a meno che tu non voglia accettare l'idea di contro che gli uomini ragionano tutti con gli organi penduli. perchè la nostra società non è fatta da maggioranza omosessuale, c'è sempre un maschio che con le "vacche" fa la sua parte.
> 
> ps= e il tuo nick... la dice lunga sui tuoi problemi.


----------



## Old Otella82 (26 Novembre 2007)

Misoginiaportamivia ha detto:


> Quali problemi, Otella?


daaaaaai che lo saaaaaaai


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (26 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> daaaaaai che lo saaaaaaai


Uhm direi di no... sono fidanzato con una ragazza che amo da morire e che mi ricambia (fino a prova contraria, eh)... la mia vita sentimentale nonchè sessuale è molto soddisfacente, così come la mia vita professionale.

Però se sei sicura che io abbia problemi, informami perfavore, odio essere l'ultimo a sapere le cose


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Ti dirò, in tutta sincerità, se avessi avuto la certezza che entrambi saremmo spariti alla velocità della luce, dopo aver consumato la passione fisica, una volta e stop...beh avrei potuto scegliere di farlo.
> Sono le implicazioni successive che mi hanno fondamentalmente bloccata!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Vogliolaluna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ti dirò, in tutta sincerità, se avessi avuto la certezza che entrambi saremmo spariti alla velocità della luce, dopo aver consumato la passione fisica, una volta e stop...beh avrei potuto scegliere di farlo.
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> fabrizio56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ci sono sempre delle implicazioni impreviste quando si inizia un legame tra un uomo e una donna e si crede di poter tenere tutto sotto controllo....
> ...


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> giusy79 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Appunto.....
> ...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (26 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> fabrizio56 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > O cavolo scusa Fabrizio!!!
> ...


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (29 Novembre 2007)

E' tornato, l'ho rivisto stasera, durante il solito aperitivo.Lui con 2 uomini io con le colleghe.  Le mie colleghe che l'hanno riconosciuto e se lo mangiavano con gli occhi. Io anche, ma non dandolo a vedere ed evitando i commenti da gallina.
Esco con le altre per evitare qualsiasi discorso e mi avvio verso la macchina da sola, lui mi raggiunge. M'accendo la sigaretta (che ho volutamente messo in bocca quando mi sono accorta che c'era, perchè lui non fuma e ne è anche disturbato). Mi dice tutto d'un fiato che non può non vedermi, non importa se non si fa l'amore, gode della mia presenza e delle nostre chiacchierate. E la butta lì: ...e poi se viene altro...
E infine, cose decisamente singolare: lui mi ha invitata a cena a casa dei suoi. 
Così - dice - non puoi temere che ti voglia mettere le mani addosso. Io a questo punto mi domando fortemente perchè


----------



## Iago (29 Novembre 2007)

*vuoi la luna...*



Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> E' tornato, l'ho rivisto stasera, durante il solito aperitivo.Lui con 2 uomini io con le colleghe.  Le mie colleghe che l'hanno riconosciuto e se lo mangiavano con gli occhi. Io anche, ma non dandolo a vedere ed evitando i commenti da gallina.
> Esco con le altre per evitare qualsiasi discorso e mi avvio verso la macchina *da sola*, lui mi raggiunge. M'accendo la sigaretta (che ho volutamente messo in bocca quando mi sono accorta che c'era, perchè lui non fuma e ne è anche disturbato). Mi dice tutto d'un fiato che non può non vedermi, non importa se non si fa l'amore, gode della mia presenza e delle nostre chiacchierate. E la butta lì: ...e poi se viene altro...
> E infine, cose decisamente singolare: lui mi ha invitata a cena a casa dei suoi.
> Così - dice - non puoi temere che ti voglia mettere le mani addosso. Io a questo punto mi domando fortemente perchè


bamboccio, ciuccio, presuntuoso e ...se la tira, cercando di intortarti con mezzucci olezzosi...

...credo che sappia e intenda benissimo che ti faresti più un'happening a letto anzichè andare a cena dai suoi...o ce la vogliamo raccontare??

BAH...!?!?

P.s. mi auguro di sbagliarmi, ed eventualmente, ti chiedo scusa del giudizio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> E' tornato, l'ho rivisto stasera, durante il solito aperitivo.Lui con 2 uomini io con le colleghe. Le mie colleghe che l'hanno riconosciuto e se lo mangiavano con gli occhi. Io anche, ma non dandolo a vedere ed evitando i commenti da gallina.
> Esco con le altre per evitare qualsiasi discorso e mi avvio verso la macchina da sola, lui mi raggiunge. M'accendo la sigaretta (che ho volutamente messo in bocca quando mi sono accorta che c'era, perchè lui non fuma e ne è anche disturbato). Mi dice tutto d'un fiato che non può non vedermi, non importa se non si fa l'amore, gode della mia presenza e delle nostre chiacchierate. E la butta lì: ...e poi se viene altro...
> E infine, cose decisamente singolare: lui mi ha invitata a cena a casa dei suoi.
> Così - dice - non puoi temere che ti voglia mettere le mani addosso. Io a questo punto mi domando fortemente perchè


Non credo che sia appropriato che una donna (o un uomo) sposata vada a cena con un uomo se non per ragioni trasparenti... visto che ci sono i suoi ...tu puoi portare i tuoi: tuo marito!


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che sia appropriato che una donna (o un uomo) sposata vada a cena con un uomo se non per ragioni trasparenti... visto che ci sono i suoi ...tu puoi portare i tuoi: tuo marito!



Sei terribile


----------



## Grande82 (29 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> E' tornato, l'ho rivisto stasera, durante il solito aperitivo.Lui con 2 uomini io con le colleghe. Le mie colleghe che l'hanno riconosciuto e se lo mangiavano con gli occhi. Io anche, ma non dandolo a vedere ed evitando i commenti da gallina.
> Esco con le altre per evitare qualsiasi discorso e mi avvio verso la macchina da sola, lui mi raggiunge. M'accendo la sigaretta (che ho volutamente messo in bocca quando mi sono accorta che c'era, perchè lui non fuma e ne è anche disturbato). Mi dice tutto d'un fiato che non può non vedermi, non importa se non si fa l'amore, gode della mia presenza e delle nostre chiacchierate. E la butta lì: ...e poi se viene altro...
> E infine, cose decisamente singolare: lui mi ha invitata a cena a casa dei suoi.
> Così - dice - non puoi temere che ti voglia mettere le mani addosso. Io a questo punto mi domando fortemente perchè


mah, forse per farti desiderare di essere sola con lui.
O forse aspetta solo un tuo sì per dirti invece che i suoi non possono.
Se dice sul serio mi spiacce per loro: non si usano le persone, neppure i propri parenti, e tantomeno per abbordare una donna. E non penso che ti ami follemente e voglia sposarti, ma solo conquistarti... e più difficile è meglio è!
Ha imparato qualche tattica dai tronisti vari della De Filippi e ora le applica alla bell'è meglio...... 
Triste, è l'unico commento che lui merita.
Rifletti molto bene. 
E' più quello che perdi da una storia così, che quello che guadagni.


----------



## Old Angel (30 Novembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> E' tornato, l'ho rivisto stasera, durante il solito aperitivo.Lui con 2 uomini io con le colleghe.  Le mie colleghe che l'hanno riconosciuto e se lo mangiavano con gli occhi. Io anche, ma non dandolo a vedere ed evitando i commenti da gallina.
> Esco con le altre per evitare qualsiasi discorso e mi avvio verso la macchina da sola, lui mi raggiunge. M'accendo la sigaretta (che ho volutamente messo in bocca quando mi sono accorta che c'era, perchè lui non fuma e ne è anche disturbato). Mi dice tutto d'un fiato che non può non vedermi, non importa se non si fa l'amore, gode della mia presenza e delle nostre chiacchierate. E la butta lì: ...e poi se viene altro...
> E infine, cose decisamente singolare: lui mi ha invitata a cena a casa dei suoi.
> Così - dice - non puoi temere che ti voglia mettere le mani addosso. *Io a questo punto mi domando fortemente perchè*


Ma dai per favore ci arrivo pure io che sono di un ingenuità disarmante, nessuno ti ha mai detto che bisogna battere il ferro mentre è ancora caldo?........ti ha inquadrato alla grande ha capito che ci sono degli spiragli se gli dai corda te apre come na cozza.......giochillo sicuramente ancor più divertente


----------



## Old Confù (30 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Questo perchè e li disponibile, le cose cambierebbero se stessi per perderlo.


Caro *Angel*, le cose cambierebbero giusto il tempo di un eventuale allontanamento di lui(il marito)...quando si sta per perdere una persona che crediamo tanto innamorata&parte debole della coppia, tutti lacrimiamo sangue pur di non perderla...il problema si presenta, ricostituita una situazione di normalità!!!

*V.Luna*
credo che oltre all'evidente(almeno x te che sai chi è)fascino di qst'uomo...quello che più ti ha mosso nei suoi confronti, sia l'enorme scarica data al tuo ego!
ma su qst ti hanno già detto tutto Persa,Bruja & Mary...anche se penso che tu non abbia grossi problemi con tuo marito!
Credo che spesso e volentieri un tradimento non sia la spia di problemi interni, a volte può essere generato da "occasioni"...
l'importante penso che sia, non sottovalutare quello che sta succedendo...perchè può sfuggirti di mano...e c'è un rischio forte(tuo marito,tuo figlio)...se come penso io il punto è:l'occasione,mischiata al narcisismo&all'adrenalina che può dare una tresca che è appena iniziata, l'unica cosa da fare (o x meglio dire io farei)è allontanarsi da lui(l'altro).


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (2 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ma dai per favore ci arrivo pure io che sono di un ingenuità disarmante, nessuno ti ha mai detto che bisogna battere il ferro mentre è ancora caldo?........ti ha inquadrato alla grande ha capito che ci sono degli spiragli se gli dai corda te apre come na cozza.......giochillo sicuramente ancor più divertente


E che c'entrano i suoi?!?
Comunque sia, ho accettato un pranzo in pausa-pranzo, una cosa informale e veloce, dai e coi suoi genitori, estremamente gentili e carini. Nessuna idea sul mio ruolo nel quadretto familiare, nessuna avances da parte di lui. Mi sta diventando più amico che amante. Resto quasi spiazzata e lui resta una persona piacevole.


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*!!!*



Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> E che c'entrano i suoi?!?
> Comunque sia, ho accettato un pranzo in pausa-pranzo, una cosa informale e veloce, dai e coi suoi genitori, estremamente gentili e carini. Nessuna idea sul mio ruolo nel quadretto familiare, nessuna avances da parte di lui. Mi sta diventando più amico che amante. Resto quasi spiazzata e lui resta una persona piacevole.



...ti leggo peggio...perchè mai?


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (2 Dicembre 2007)

Caro Iago, che legge dietro le righe ed hai ragione.
E' un periodo terribile di eventi aspettati e non (un familiare molto vicino si sta spegnendo e un caro amico se ne è andato per una malattia fulminante di cui nessuno sapeva niente): è quasi Natale e mi sento il freddo dentro!


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*buongiorno*



Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Caro Iago, che legge dietro le righe ed hai ragione.
> E' un periodo terribile di eventi aspettati e non (un familiare molto vicino si sta spegnendo e un caro amico se ne è andato per una malattia fulminante di cui nessuno sapeva niente): è quasi Natale e mi sento il freddo dentro!



...per il familiare molto vicino...forse si sapeva, e perdonami, ma in questi casi è meglio la pace... (no?) 

...per la malattia fulminante...bè, queste notizie sono le peggiori, quelle che proprio non si riesce ad accettare

...per le feste comandate...lo saprai bene anche tu ormai...sono i momenti peggiori dell'anno, 

...per il freddo dentro......purtroppo non bastano i riscaldamenti e i caminetti...
...ci vorrebbero coccole e tenerezze???

...e inizia a dartele da sola...no?


cmq... in tutti i casi, mi dispiace molto, e credo che frequentare il forum più assiduamente, possa alleviare...

P.s.: che segno sei??


----------



## Old Vogliolaluna (2 Dicembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> P.s.: che segno sei??


Cancro!
Che segno è?


----------



## Iago (2 Dicembre 2007)

*evvai....*



Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> Cancro!
> Che segno è?


come quello di mia moglie...vi conosco bene!


 Cancro (21 giugno - 22 luglio)
All'apice della cultura dei samurai, la parola giapponese tsujigiri significava "provare una nuova spada su un passante". Dopo aver esaminato i tuoi presagi astrali per la prossima settimana, Cancerino, ti prego di non abbandonarti all'equivalente metaforico dello tsujigiri. In effetti avrai ottimi motivi per usare metaforicamente una nuova spada, ma se rivolgerai la tua rabbia guerriera contro gli obiettivi giusti provocherai una distruzione costruttiva. Se invece ti metterai ad affettare passanti a caso, sprecherai la tua nuova preziosa risorsa e non risolverai i problemi che hanno risvegliato la tua voglia di combattere l'ingiustizia.


----------



## Old Angel (2 Dicembre 2007)

Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> E che c'entrano i suoi?!?
> Comunque sia, ho accettato un pranzo in pausa-pranzo, una cosa informale e veloce, dai e coi suoi genitori, estremamente gentili e carini. Nessuna idea sul mio ruolo nel quadretto familiare, nessuna avances da parte di lui. Mi sta diventando più amico che amante. Resto quasi spiazzata e lui resta una persona piacevole.


No dimmi, allora che c'entrano i suoi per 3 volte che ci avrai parlato?.....è solo tecnica.....vedrai se mi sbaglio al momento giusto colpirà come un.....cobra 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Vogliolaluna ha detto:


> .......Mi sta diventando più amico che amante. *Resto quasi spiazzata* e lui resta una persona piacevole.


Già già.......1 a 0 per lui


----------

